# Visa 189 grants from GSM.brisbane



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, 

Much appreciated for sharing progress in, this forum of visa 189 with CO assignment from GSM brisbane. 

CO assigned to me on 13 Nov and I uploaded requested docs on 17 Nov but still no verification from employer.


----------



## settleinaus (Dec 22, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Much appreciated for sharing progress in, this forum of visa 189 with CO assignment from GSM brisbane.
> 
> CO assigned to me on 13 Nov and I uploaded requested docs on 17 Nov but still no verification from employer.


Same here: CO assignment from GSM brisbane. 
Is employment verification happens mandatorily? One of my friend received 189Grant last month but employment verification did not happen to him, although he has experience from 5 different companies in 8years of total experience....!!!

ILETS: 13 October 2014
Result: 18 October 2014 L/R/S/W: 7.5/7/7/7
ACS Applied:	24 January 2015
ACS Positive:	30 January 2015
EOI Submitted: 07 April 2015 (189) 60 Points
Invitation:	07 September 2015 (189)
VISA Lodged: 19 October 2015
CO Allocated:	07 November 2015
Docs uploaded: 19 November 2015 (PCC/Medicals/Form-80)
Grant: ???	xx January 2016


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Well while asking additional documents The CO asked for salary slips ,bank statements and tax certificates from my employer. Moreover I am claiming poin s for more than 8 years of job experience so I think it they must do the job verification in my case. But still not any verification requests received from my HR. While for some of m friends whose points are very high like 70 and 75 their verifications were not done

I will wait for one more week then try to call Brisbane office


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

They don't always check employment. It seems to be a rather random selection when they do as I'm sure they don't have the manpower to check every single one so they likely make a random selection and probably also check ones that look a bit more dodgy or have less back-up documentation.

If you've provided them the requested documents, I'd simply wait to see if you hear back for any further requests. You may be quite near the end of the process, so hopefully you'll get a decision on your visa soon.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

see my timeline...my case is with brisbane office also


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm also with Brisbane office still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Me too guys, let us hope for the best


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

As long as your CO asked for Payslips, Tax docs etc, means they will not verify with your employer (Most likely). Employer verification is not a very common process for them. They dont verify in Most cases. 

Btw, did they ask those docs for your current employer only? Are you working with the same company?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> As long as your CO asked for Payslips, Tax docs etc, means they will not verify with your employer (Most likely). Employer verification is not a very common process for them. They dont verify in Most cases.
> 
> Btw, did they ask those docs for your current employer only? Are you working with the same company?


Hi, Actually few of my colleagues already gone through this process recently and for all they do the employer verification. But i wish they grant me without any delay.

My work experience is from two employers and they asked me to submit the evidence for both till invitation date.


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> As long as your CO asked for Payslips, Tax docs etc, means they will not verify with your employer (Most likely). Employer verification is not a very common process for them. They dont verify in Most cases.
> 
> Btw, did they ask those docs for your current employer only? Are you working with the same company?


Hi bossshakil, 

I just saw your signature you got grant two days after you called brisbane office. So it seems that normally after calling DIBP the procedure gets faster and visa granted.


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> They don't always check employment. It seems to be a rather random selection when they do as I'm sure they don't have the manpower to check every single one so they likely make a random selection and probably also check ones that look a bit more dodgy or have less back-up documentation.
> 
> If you've provided them the requested documents, I'd simply wait to see if you hear back for any further requests. You may be quite near the end of the process, so hopefully you'll get a decision on your visa soon.


Thanks Maggie, I hope to get Visa in January


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

Heywb said:


> Hi bossshakil,
> 
> I just saw your signature you got grant two days after you called brisbane office. So it seems that normally after calling DIBP the procedure gets faster and visa granted.


Yes, I was suggested by this forum people to call DIBP and which worked like a magic lamp. I did not call the Brisbane office as I even didn't know which office is handling my case. So I called the number mentioned on my Visa application acknowledgement letter and they advised to sent e-mail to the common e-mail address ([email protected] ).


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> Yes, I was suggested by this forum people to call DIBP and which worked like a magic lamp. I did not call the Brisbane office as I even didn't know which office is handling my case. So I called the number mentioned on my Visa application acknowledgement letter and they advised to sent e-mail to the common e-mail address ([email protected] ).


Thanks bossshakil,

Can you please also share with me the number and also some hint about conversation. I am planning to call them next week and it would be a great help if you share what information they require during conversation.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congrats Usman, was it Adelaide or Brisbane??


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks!...brisbane office


----------



## ayesha123 (Dec 30, 2015)

is there any Pakistani who has got or anyone who has applied/going to apply for that ?


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

ayesha123 said:


> is there any Pakistani who has got or anyone who has applied/going to apply for that ?


Got what? Applied for what?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congrats Mate, Good luck for your future


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Mine is also with gsm brisbane, It's been more than 2 months since CO asked for my employment proofs like reference letter,payslips,tax docs. submitted very next day, hopefully ppl waiting like this should get by january atleast,all the best guys.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

ayesha123 said:


> is there any Pakistani who has got or anyone who has applied/going to apply for that ?


Hi Ayesha123,

Every day several Pakistanis are applying and getting invitations and grants.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Congrats Mate, Good luck for your future



Thanks Bro!


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for future!



Thanks qaus! All the best for your case as well


----------



## alittlehelpneeded (Jul 8, 2015)

I am with Brisbane GSM too. Hola!


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi,

Add me to the Brisbane list...best of luck (all of you waiting) for 2016.

Cheers.


----------



## settleinaus (Dec 22, 2015)

settleinaus said:


> CO assignment from GSM brisbane.
> 
> ILETS: 13 October 2014
> Result: 18 October 2014 L/R/S/W: 7.5/7/7/7
> ...


》45 days over (nearing 7 week) since 19.Nov.2015 from all docs upload from myside and since 7.Nov from last CO contact. Still no PR!!! :-(

》How many days past for you guys by now? plz share ur status

》Did anybody get PR from brisbane office?

》Is it required to contact myself to CO and request them to look into my file? What if I do not contact them?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

for me Its been 2 months since all docs uploaded, Co contacted 65 days ago... Lets wait for few more weeks bro... 





settleinaus said:


> 》45 days over (nearing 7 week) since 19.Nov.2015 from all docs upload from myside and since 7.Nov from last CO contact. Still no PR!!! :-(
> 
> 》How many days past for you guys by now? plz share ur status
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Subscribing


Details in my timeline


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> for me Its been 2 months since all docs uploaded, Co contacted 65 days ago... Lets wait for few more weeks bro...


Same situation...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I tried calling the DIBP on +61 131881 today about 11:15 AM Australian time. My call got in a queue at number 21 and and after waiting for 1 hour i just moved to number 15 in the queue and after that call disconnected as usually does after 60 minutes by my mobile operator. Tomorrow i will again at bit earlier about 9:00 AM Australian time. 
Any body knows anyother direct contact number to GSM brisbane ?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

It seems lot of grants from adelaide but not soo many from brisbane. 
I again called them on +61 131881 but it was a long queue and i waited for 1 hour.
I found another number +61731367000 and when called on it they picked it up within few minutes but they didnt asked for my TRN and only asked when i applied visa and then told me to wait for 4 weeks as three months is a standard processing time


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Heywb said:


> It seems lot of grants from adelaide but not soo many from brisbane.
> I again called them on +61 131881 but it was a long queue and i waited for 1 hour.
> I found another number +61731367000 and when called on it they picked it up within few minutes but they didnt asked for my TRN and only asked when i applied visa and then told me to wait for 4 weeks as three months is a standard processing time


What do they mean by wait for 4 weeks, as per your timeline and visa lodge date, its only 2 weeks left for 3 months I believe right? I think they are loaded well and frustated by the huge number of calls they must be receiving for updates after christmas and new year


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Majician said:


> What do they mean by wait for 4 weeks, as per your timeline and visa lodge date, its only 2 weeks left for 3 months I believe right? I think they are loaded well and frustated by the huge number of calls they must be receiving for updates after christmas and new year


I think they are considering processing time in working days excluding holidays. However, their responce was not supporting as they didnt even ask my TRN to check the status etc


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Heywb said:


> I think they are considering processing time in working days excluding holidays. However, their responce was not supporting as they didnt even ask my TRN to check the status etc


We just need to be patient for a while, Insha Allah it would be worth waiting


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Guys

I feel we should not disturb the CO without any strong reason. 1 months, 2 months waiting time are fine but there are many ppl like us and we are not alone. Today one guy received his grant after 120 days. I do understand the waiting time is not that easy to take up but we don't have any other option other than waiting. Please also note they record our calls as we give our reference numbers while dialing. Just sit back, relax and enjoy with your family instead of thinking about this


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Guys
> 
> I feel we should not disturb the CO without any strong reason. 1 months, 2 months waiting time are fine but there are many ppl like us and we are not alone. Today one guy received his grant after 120 days. I do understand the waiting time is not that easy to take up but we don't have any other option other than waiting. Please also note they record our calls as we give our reference numbers while dialing. Just sit back, relax and enjoy with your family instead of thinking about this


I agree with you


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

I am in the same "WAIT" boat.

**Wasted 5-7 months after failing in one IELTS and PTE attempt.

__________________________________________________ 
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - IELTS(L-6,R-7,W-605,S-6 Overall-6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for 190 NSW with 55 points
06/10/2015 - PTE (L-70,R-67,W-74,S-75 Overall-70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
23/10/2015 - Invite
27/10/2015 - Visa Application submitted
12/11/2015 - CO contact GSM Brisbane. request for Form80
16/11/2015 - Spouse PCC & Form80 uploaded
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/12/2015 - Job verification:
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

Hands up. I'm also in the same *WAIT* boat.




kaivalya said:


> I am in the same "WAIT" boat.
> 
> **Wasted 5-7 months after failing in one IELTS and PTE attempt.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

:juggle::boxing:


timfong said:


> Hands up. I'm also in the same *WAIT* boat.


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, i have made a tracker which actually not much encouraging at the moment. Sorted based on CO contact. Please correct or update it with any progress.


Name Visa lodgment CO contact Grant
------- ---------------- ------------- ----------
Ktoda 19-Mar-15 5-May-15 Pending
Usmansshaikh 11-Apr-15 28-May-15 30-Dec-15
Rj2309 25-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 pending
Irfan Bhatti 02-Oct-15 6-Nov-15 Pending
Settleinaus 19-Oct-15 7-Nov-15 Pending
Timfong 19-Oct-15 Pending
kaivalya 27-Oct-15 12-Nov-15 Pending
Heywb 26-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending
gaus 27-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending
TakinDecent 3-Nov-15 24-Nov-15 Pending
Majician 14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
Jeeten#80 03-Dec-15 9-Dec-15 Pending
Alittlehelpneeded 8-Dec-15 16-Dec-15 Pending


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Adelaide office is giving grants to applicants those were contacted in November, While we have applicants from October still in pending list


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Adelaide office is giving grants to applicants those were contacted in November, While we have applicants from October still in pending list


That is not completely true. Some of the Nov applicants are getting Grant from Adelaide but there are few from Oct AUG still pending. There does not seem to be much of a pattern. I think CO's are tackling cases which are very straightforward.(just a guess). like only one employment episode or no work ex etc etc.. but lets hope both Brisbane and Adelaide get super charged and grant everyone on waiting list soon.


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> That is not completely true. Some of the Nov applicants are getting Grant from Adelaide but there are few from Oct AUG still pending. There does not seem to be much of a pattern. I think CO's are tackling cases which are very straightforward.(just a guess). like only one employment episode or no work ex etc etc.. but lets hope both Brisbane and Adelaide get super charged and grant everyone on waiting list soon.


Hi Sandipgp, 

You are right i just checked their tracker. So it seems its just the luck and we cannot predict anything as there is no proper trend to follow.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Heywb said:


> Hi, i have made a tracker which actually not much encouraging at the moment. Sorted based on CO contact. Please correct or update it with any progress.
> 
> 
> Name Visa lodgment CO contact Grant
> ...


Heywb

Good initiative for Grants waiting from GSM Brisbane but I hope our sandipgp also created thread as same for GSM Adelaide. Anyways, no probs.

Seems I topped the table  in both threads.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Just wondering if its worthwhile tracking the processing time difference between applications by individuals and those filed by agents. Faizan today got a super fast grant and he claimed 15 points for employment. 

My suspicion is that maybe applications from agents are more prone to checks or could be other way


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't think so it will be like that. Might Fizan front loaded all the docs in single shot so that he reduced the CO communication. After submitting the Visa either through Individual or agent, treated in same pattern based on their cases.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I actually think GSM Brisbane is a tiny bit faster. Averages are 4-5 days faster then Adelaide. Soon you will be able to see it on immitracker.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Hi, i have made a tracker which actually not much encouraging at the moment. Sorted based on CO contact. Please correct or update it with any progress.
> 
> 
> Name Visa lodgment CO contact Grant
> ...


Good effort Heywb, keep it up. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

gaus said:


> Just wondering if its worthwhile tracking the processing time difference between applications by individuals and those filed by agents. Faizan today got a super fast grant and he claimed 15 points for employment.
> 
> My suspicion is that maybe applications from agents are more prone to checks or could be other way


I doubt agents or not has nuch to do with it. It is just question of being at the right time with right CO. Some of them.would be very experienced while some more efficient . Just like any other office. Newbies wiuld want to be very certain before granting anything to anyone. So they will checking documents to T. Also i expect there has to be cheker and maker process so one junior co reviews and processes application while then he forwards it to senior co for approval. Best we can do is guess. And hope for the best.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> I doubt agents or not has nuch to do with it. It is just question of being at the right time with right CO. Some of them.would be very experienced while some more efficient . Just like any other office. Newbies wiuld want to be very certain before granting anything to anyone. So they will checking documents to T. Also i expect there has to be cheker and maker process so one junior co reviews and processes application while then he forwards it to senior co for approval. Best we can do is guess. And hope for the best.


The reason I said so is because from what I have heard or read in the forum that at times agents try to falsify information which could lead to more checks the other side of the coin is because agents do a due diligence in verifying application information so it can work like an assurance for the co.

My case is with a CO whose name has appeared on the forums since 2009




I'm losing patience now as I uploaded every possible document.. and have not heard back anything. I think where cos have asked for info those cases are geetting processed quickly.. probably because they catch cos eye when info is provided

It's really frustrating not being able to understand this.. and making all these assumptions and praying that maybe the next morning brings the good news


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

gaus said:


> The reason I said so is because from what I have heard or read in the forum that at times agents try to falsify information which could lead to more checks the other side of the coin is because agents do a due diligence in verifying application information so it can work like an assurance for the co.
> 
> My case is with a CO whose name has appeared on the forums since 2009
> 
> ...


I can understand your situation. Remember too many documents means more time taken to review the case. So if you have attached many documents it will take more time for them to review all of them and make sure that you have genuine documentation. That could explain delay. But CO contacted you on 13th nov. I have strong feeling that you will get Grant tomorrow or latest by Monday. All the Best.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> I can understand your situation. Remember too many documents means more time taken to review the case. So if you have attached many documents it will take more time for them to review all of them and make sure that you have genuine documentation. That could explain delay. But CO contacted you on 13th nov. I have strong feeling that you will get Grant tomorrow or latest by Monday. All the Best.


Really hope so my friend and wish you the same. Yeah I went the extra measure of collecting bank statements from 12 years back.... Still not sure how many documents are enough .. now that I read the forum.. I think I would have been better off not claiming employment points and would have got invite either ways ... Really hope that people who are starting the process, read the forum and take a more informed decision about how to claim points.

All the best


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

gaus said:


> Really hope so my friend and wish you the same. Yeah I went the extra measure of collecting bank statements from 12 years back.... Still not sure how many documents are enough .. now that I read the forum.. I think I would have been better off not claiming employment points and would have got invite either ways ... Really hope that people who are starting the process, read the forum and take a more informed decision about how to claim points.
> 
> All the best


Hold on to that Hope and keep smiling. We all are going down under..lane:


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> Yes, I was suggested by this forum people to call DIBP and which worked like a magic lamp. I did not call the Brisbane office as I even didn't know which office is handling my case. So I called the number mentioned on my Visa application acknowledgement letter and they advised to sent e-mail to the common e-mail address ([email protected] ).


Hey bossshakil,

I don't think that is the right email address. Try sending to the following email addresses

[email protected], [email protected]

Mail delivery failed when I tried sending mail to the address you mentioned.


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

*Will we get an immediate communique in case visa is rejected?*

:fingerscrossed:

I just don't like waiting for rejection. If you're going to do it, do it fast, so I can go with Plan B.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

gaus said:


> The reason I said so is because from what I have heard or read in the forum that at times agents try to falsify information which could lead to more checks the other side of the coin is because agents do a due diligence in verifying application information so it can work like an assurance for the co.
> 
> My case is with a CO whose name has appeared on the forums since 2009
> 
> ...



Guas,

Just hold on there. I am sure definitely you (or) Sandipgp will post tomorrow here saying 

"Hey guys, I got my golden email today" and I will click double, triple likes for that post  

I am waiting to hear that from you both as you both are leading to get the grant currently. All the best


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Guas,
> 
> Just hold on there. I am sure definitely you (or) Sandipgp will post tomorrow here saying
> 
> ...


Thank you Ktoda. Hope the same for you..


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Guas,
> 
> Just hold on there. I am sure definitely you (or) Sandipgp will post tomorrow here saying
> 
> ...


Thank you Ktoda. Hope the same for you. You have been sailing the boat for longer. Wish you all the best


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Guas,
> 
> Just hold on there. I am sure definitely you (or) Sandipgp will post tomorrow here saying
> 
> ...


Thanks Ktoda. Wish you the same.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

99% of us will have a grant in 2 months time  no panic guys!)))


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Any update from your side ? I just called them on phone number +61731367000 and call connected within 1 minute. 
They asked for my Passport Number, name , Place of Birth and Date of Birth. After that they just told me that you have to wait as there is nothing currently pending from your side which was requested by CO. Your case is currently in assessment and if any further information will require then CO will contact you as he did before. further asking for any tentative timelines he told me that there is no confirmation of time as the time frame varies case to case basis. 

thats All

Its been 10 weeks now for me after CO contacted. Have any body else called them ?


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any update from your side ? I just called them on phone number +61731367000 and call connected within 1 minute.
> They asked for my Passport Number, name , Place of Birth and Date of Birth. After that they just told me that you have to wait as there is nothing currently pending from your side which was requested by CO. Your case is currently in assessment and if any further information will require then CO will contact you as he did before. further asking for any tentative timelines he told me that there is no confirmation of time as the time frame varies case to case basis.
> ...


Were they polite? The question is that when they know you have provided everything and it has been 10 weeks what are they waiting for?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Majician said:


> Were they polite? The question is that when they know you have provided everything and it has been 10 weeks what are they waiting for?


Yes he talked politely and calmly listened and checked my status. But they told me it is still under processing of Case officer and he has to take decision on this. and cannot confirm timelines as it varies case to case basis. 

My purpose of the call is to just told them that it is 10 weeks now so may be the caller will note it somewhere or ask CO about this if there is any such background procedure setup between them. Just took my chances on it as i have read that several applicants got grants immediately after they called DIBP and when there is nothing pending at their ends.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Yes he talked politely and calmly listened and checked my status. But they told me it is still under processing of Case officer and he has to take decision on this. and cannot confirm timelines as it varies case to case basis.
> 
> My purpose of the call is to just told them that it is 10 weeks now so may be the caller will note it somewhere or ask CO about this if there is any such background procedure setup between them. Just took my chances on it as i have read that several applicants got grants immediately after they called DIBP and when there is nothing pending at their ends.


from the trends, unless your application has gone for external security checks, you should hear something this week.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Yes he talked politely and calmly listened and checked my status. But they told me it is still under processing of Case officer and he has to take decision on this. and cannot confirm timelines as it varies case to case basis.
> 
> My purpose of the call is to just told them that it is 10 weeks now so may be the caller will note it somewhere or ask CO about this if there is any such background procedure setup between them. Just took my chances on it as i have read that several applicants got grants immediately after they called DIBP and when there is nothing pending at their ends.


Hope you get your grant soon insha Allah, I am so frustated with the sleepless and restless nights I am getting because of this waiting, oh God give me strength to bear for 2 more weeks


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Majician said:


> Hope you get your grant soon insha Allah, I am so frustated with the sleepless and restless nights I am getting because of this waiting, oh God give me strength to bear for 2 more weeks


InshaAllah we all will get it soon.


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

One latest development to my case is employment verification was done yesterday from my current employer. It was done the next day I called DIBP. I hope the processing will now speedup as HR confirmed all my documents in positive.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> One latest development to my case is employment verification was done yesterday from my current employer. It was done the next day I called DIBP. I hope the processing will now speedup as HR confirmed all my documents in positive.


That is good news, why they didn't do it in the first place? Lets hope for some good news today then !!


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

I got message from GSM.brisbane this morning that they request Aussie PCC document, but I did upload upfront back in Oct. Then I gave a call to them and check what I have actually missed. They said should be alright and she will send email to CO to inform her about it. Hopefully I get the golden email soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys got a grant this morning!)

ICT BA 261111
SC190 NSW
Applied 20/10/15
CO contact 18/11/15
Grant 15/01/16

I warn everyone - i am not leaving the forum


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations....and Please pray for others too...


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> SC190 NSW
> ...


Congrats Andreyx !!!! Wish you best of luck


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> SC190 NSW
> ...


Great congratulations


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> SC190 NSW
> ...


Big congratulations!!!!!

Don't forget to update the tracker :eyebrows:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you all very very very much))))


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wodz69 said:


> Big congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Don't forget to update the tracker :eyebrows:



heheheeheh))) already did 1st thing i got a grant - i updated the tracker


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> SC190 NSW
> ...


Congratulations Andrey!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Congratulations Andrey!!



Thanks a lot mate!))


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

No grants today from Brisbane also?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> heheheeheh))) already did 1st thing i got a grant - i updated the tracker


Well done, big man! Much deserved.

Tap me on the shoulder, if you're ever in Melbourne, and we can reminisce over Bristol and the Schwarzwald with a cold one!


----------



## 7886 (Oct 9, 2015)

Majician said:


> Were they polite? The question is that when they know you have provided everything and it has been 10 weeks what are they waiting for?


Hey Majician,
Any update on your case or no..........
I am so frustrated now as its already more than 8 weeks after CO contacted and I have supplied all the required documentation. Why ds GSM Brisbane is so slow....


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Gratulation 



andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> SC190 NSW
> ...


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

7886 said:


> Hey Majician,
> Any update on your case or no..........
> I am so frustrated now as its already more than 8 weeks after CO contacted and I have supplied all the required documentation. Why ds GSM Brisbane is so slow....


No boss, still no news !!! I don't see any single grant from Brisbane, I don't know what's wrong


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

__________________________________________________ 
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - IELTS(L-6,R-7,W-605,S-6 Overall-6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for 190 NSW with 55 points
06/10/2015 - PTE (L-70,R-67,W-74,S-75 Overall-70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
23/10/2015 - Invite
27/10/2015 - Visa Application submitted
12/11/2015 - CO contact GSM Brisbane. request for Form80
16/11/2015 - Spouse PCC & Form80 uploaded
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/XX/2016 - Job verification:
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

I got the grant this morning !


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

timfong said:


> I got the grant this morning !


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

timfong said:


> I got the grant this morning !


Congrats ! Give details brother


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

timfong said:


> I got the grant this morning !


Congrats!))


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations *timfong *and All The Best with Next Steps |||





timfong said:


> I got the grant this morning !


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

timfong said:


> I got the grant this morning !


Nice one - sit back and relax, bro!


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any update from your side ? I just called them on phone number +61731367000 and call connected within 1 minute.
> They asked for my Passport Number, name , Place of Birth and Date of Birth. After that they just told me that you have to wait as there is nothing currently pending from your side which was requested by CO. Your case is currently in assessment and if any further information will require then CO will contact you as he did before. further asking for any tentative timelines he told me that there is no confirmation of time as the time frame varies case to case basis.
> ...


Thank you for sharing this, this is helpful


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

timfong said:


> I got the grant this morning !


Great.... congrats mate.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi guys, a day off in Australia is a day wasted for us ☺, anybody got an idea what is the "information provided" date currently being provided with the grants or second request from CO?


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Thank you for sharing this, this is helpful


Hi Naved,

I see you have mentioned 1st and 2nd Employment verification call, can you shed some light on that?

Did they call your different employers? And what exactly did they ask?

S


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

suruworks said:


> Hi Naved,
> 
> I see you have mentioned 1st and 2nd Employment verification call, can you shed some light on that?
> 
> ...


They called one employer, asked date of joinings, designations, repsonsibilites, date of resignation and date of letter from them.

TO second they have sent a form, and asked HR to fill and submit the form... unfortunatly i work in a MNC, and the procedures are tough, HR didnot told me what they asked... they said they sent a form and asked us to submit and they can not tell me the details because its all confidential.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> They called one employer, asked date of joinings, designations, repsonsibilites, date of resignation and date of letter from them.
> 
> TO second they have sent a form, and asked HR to fill and submit the form... unfortunatly i work in a MNC, and the procedures are tough, HR didnot told me what they asked... they said they sent a form and asked us to submit and they can not tell me the details because its all confidential.


Hi Naveed,

for both the employments, did u also claim points for work experience?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Guys, Any luck yet ?


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Hi Naveed,
> 
> for both the employments, did u also claim points for work experience?


Yes


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Hi Guys, Any luck yet ?


Nope


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

I would like to know

1) How many days one should wait to call DIBP to check the status
2) Where can I see the number to call to DIBP? any link? correspondence documents? or what?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> I would like to know
> 
> 1) How many days one should wait to call DIBP to check the status
> 2) Where can I see the number to call to DIBP? any link? correspondence documents? or what?


Hi plz check my post on page 7


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> I would like to know 1) How many days one should wait to call DIBP to check the status 2) Where can I see the number to call to DIBP? any link? correspondence documents? or what?


1. 90 days after lodgment.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ideally 90 days after Visa applicaiton.





naveedahmed1983 said:


> I would like to know
> 
> 1) How many days one should wait to call DIBP to check the status
> 2) Where can I see the number to call to DIBP? any link? correspondence documents? or what?


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Hi plz check my post on page 7


Thanks for refering, however from where did you came up with this number? is it some generic number? written somewhere on the website? or in any of the correspondence...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Visa Granted !!!*


*Just an update | We have received our Visa Grants earlier today*


*In my view*: One MUST NOT call DIBP before they complete 3 months after Visa application (Standard processing time for skilled migration visa sub-classes 189/190).


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update | We have received our Visa Grants earlier today*
> 
> 
> *In my view*: One MUST NOT call DIBP before they complete 3 months after Visa application (Standard processing time for skilled migration visa sub-classes 189/190).


And what number did you called....


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update | We have received our Visa Grants earlier today*
> 
> 
> *In my view*: One MUST NOT call DIBP before they complete 3 months after Visa application (Standard processing time for skilled migration visa sub-classes 189/190).



Wow Congrats Jeetan (I still remember the time where we are waiting for Invitation)


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Thanks for refering, however from where did you came up with this number? is it some generic number? written somewhere on the website? or in any of the correspondence...


I found it on this forum. I think somebody working in Australia posted this number. Maybe he got it form the office directly by visiting there but it works.


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Thanks for refering, however from where did you came up with this number? is it some generic number? written somewhere on the website? or in any of the correspondence...



Their published standards is 3 months. If you call earlier they will just tell you that your application is going through "routine processing".


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Heywb said:


> Hi, i have made a tracker which actually not much encouraging at the moment. Sorted based on CO contact. Please correct or update it with any progress.
> 
> Name Visa lodgment CO contact Grant
> ------- ---------------- ------------- ----------
> ...


Guys add me on 
Raghu 13-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 pending


----------



## Tpfp (Oct 1, 2015)

I was also been assigned CO from Brisbane. Timeline is in Signature.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

I have just collated some of the information about people awaiting either grants or CO contact. This might help others to analyze their case:

Subclass	Name Visa lodgment CO contact	Grant
Ktoda 19-Mar-15	5-May-15	Pending
Usmansshaikh 11-Apr-15	28-May-15 30-Dec-15	Pending
189 || 261313 kasi.maddula 16-Sep-15 30-Dec-15	Pending
189 || 261312	ravian720 21-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15	Pending
Rj2309 25-Sep-15 28-Oct-15	Pending
Irfan Bhatti 2-Oct-15	6-Nov-15	Pending
189 || 261311	macknojia	5-Oct-15	5-Nov-15	Pending
189 || 233513 Tpfp	14-Oct-15	03-Dec-15 27-Dec-15	Pending
Settleinaus	19-Oct-15	7-Nov-15	Pending
Timfong 19-Oct-15	Pending
kaivalya	27-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	Pending
Heywb	26-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
gaus	27-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
TakinDecent	3-Nov-15	24-Nov-15	Pending
Raghum4u	13-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
Majician	14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
489	aghausman	24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending
Jeeten#80	3-Dec-15	9-Dec-15	received Grant
Alittlehelpneeded	8-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	Pending
189 || 263111	cozmopravesh	9-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	Pending
190 || 221214	boo2013	15-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	Pending
189 || 263111 msr83	18-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	27-Jan-16
189 || 261111	hjst	21-Dec-15	Direct grant	28-Jan-16
189 || 263312 jan84	21-Dec-15	13-Jan-16	Pending
190 || 261112	1400ashi	29-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
189 || 261111	vikaschandra	6-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	Pending
189 || 233914	engfahmi	8-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	Pending
189	willhgh	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
189	Rhea2015	8-Jan-16	12-Jan-16	Pending
189	Unswer	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
189	alfancay	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
189 || 261311 rahulnair	12-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
189 || 261313 Bala.jr	13-Jan-16	Direct grant	28-Jan-16
189 || 263111	starwin4u	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
189	digvijayl	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Guys , any updates from Brisbane... do we know which days are currently getting Grants..?


----------



## amar9780816870 (Dec 17, 2015)

Guys I am sailing in same boat. 
Visa loged:16 Oct
Co contact 2nd nov


----------



## skurani (Jan 7, 2016)

Congratulations Jeeten!! All the very best


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

I am also on same boat.


----------



## pmodi86 (Feb 4, 2016)

raghum4u said:


> Guys add me on
> Raghu 13-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 pending


guys add me also
visa applies: 6th july co contact: 28th september


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys,

Count me on this list:

Subclass | Name | Visa lodgment | CO contact	| Grant
189 | LakshmiNarasimhan | 23-Jan-2016 | 11-Feb-2016 | Pending


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

This was the latest list which I saw from this thread those who are waiting for CO contact and some are waiting for Grant.

Please update your latest status for tracking here.

*Subclass Name Visa lodgment CO contact Grant*
Ktoda 19-Mar-15 5-May-15 Pending
Usmansshaikh 11-Apr-15 28-May-15 30-Dec-15 Pending
189 || 261313 kasi.maddula 16-Sep-15 30-Dec-15 Pending
189 || 261312 ravian720 21-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15 Pending
Rj2309 25-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 Pending
Irfan Bhatti 2-Oct-15 6-Nov-15 Pending
189 || 261311 macknojia 5-Oct-15 5-Nov-15 Pending
189 || 233513 Tpfp 14-Oct-15 03-Dec-15 27-Dec-15 Pending
Settleinaus 19-Oct-15 7-Nov-15 Pending
Timfong 19-Oct-15 Pending
kaivalya 27-Oct-15 12-Nov-15 Pending
Heywb 26-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending
gaus 27-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending
TakinDecent 3-Nov-15 24-Nov-15 Pending
Raghum4u 13-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 Pending
Majician 14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
489 aghausman 24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending
Alittlehelpneeded 8-Dec-15 16-Dec-15 Pending
189 || 263111 cozmopravesh 9-Dec-15 11-Jan-16 Pending
190 || 221214 boo2013 15-Dec-15 11-Jan-16 Pending
189 || 263111 msr83 18-Dec-15 12-Jan-16 27-Jan-16
189 || 261111 hjst 21-Dec-15 Direct grant 28-Jan-16
189 || 263312 jan84 21-Dec-15 13-Jan-16 Pending
190 || 261112 1400ashi 29-Dec-15 not yet Pending
189 || 261111 vikaschandra 6-Jan-16 19-Jan-16 Pending
189 || 233914 engfahmi 8-Jan-16 19-Jan-16 Pending
189 willhgh 8-Jan-16 Assessment Commence letter from CO Pending
189 Rhea2015 8-Jan-16 12-Jan-16 Pending
189 Unswer 8-Jan-16 Assessment Commence letter from CO Pending
189 alfancay 11-Jan-16 not yet Pending
189 || 261311 rahulnair 12-Jan-16 not yet Pending
189 || 263111 starwin4u 22-Jan-16 not yet Pending
189 digvijayl 22-Jan-16 not yet Pending
189 || 261112 LakshmiNarasimhan 23-Jan-16 11-Feb-16 Pending


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This was the latest list which I saw from this thread those who are waiting for CO contact and some are waiting for Grant.
> 
> ...


Ktoda and me both already go their grants  !


----------



## vinaydavid (Feb 22, 2016)

Updated the tracker with my details (along with Ktoda & Usmansshaikh )....


Hello Everyone,

This was the latest list which I saw from this thread those who are waiting for CO contact and some are waiting for Grant.

Please update your latest status for tracking here.

Subclass Name Visa lodgment CO contact Grant
Ktoda 19-Mar-15 5-May-15 Grant
Usmansshaikh 11-Apr-15 28-May-15 30-Dec-15 Grant
189 || 261313 kasi.maddula 16-Sep-15 30-Dec-15 Pending
189 || 261312 ravian720 21-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15 Pending
Rj2309 25-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 Pending
Irfan Bhatti 2-Oct-15 6-Nov-15 Pending
189 || 261311 macknojia 5-Oct-15 5-Nov-15 Pending
189 || 233513 Tpfp 14-Oct-15 03-Dec-15 27-Dec-15 Pending
Settleinaus 19-Oct-15 7-Nov-15 Pending
Timfong 19-Oct-15 Pending
kaivalya 27-Oct-15 12-Nov-15 Pending
Heywb 26-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending
gaus 27-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending
TakinDecent 3-Nov-15 24-Nov-15 Pending
Raghum4u 13-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 Pending
Majician 14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
489 aghausman 24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending
*189 || 261311 vinaydavid 01-Dec-15 10-Dec-15 Pending*
Alittlehelpneeded 8-Dec-15 16-Dec-15 Pending
189 || 263111 cozmopravesh 9-Dec-15 11-Jan-16 Pending
190 || 221214 boo2013 15-Dec-15 11-Jan-16 Pending
189 || 263111 msr83 18-Dec-15 12-Jan-16 27-Jan-16
189 || 261111 hjst 21-Dec-15 Direct grant 28-Jan-16
189 || 263312 jan84 21-Dec-15 13-Jan-16 Pending
190 || 261112 1400ashi 29-Dec-15 not yet Pending
189 || 261111 vikaschandra 6-Jan-16 19-Jan-16 Pending
189 || 233914 engfahmi 8-Jan-16 19-Jan-16 Pending
189 willhgh 8-Jan-16 Assessment Commence letter from CO Pending
189 Rhea2015 8-Jan-16 12-Jan-16 Pending
189 Unswer 8-Jan-16 Assessment Commence letter from CO Pending
189 alfancay 11-Jan-16 not yet Pending
189 || 261311 rahulnair 12-Jan-16 not yet Pending
189 || 263111 starwin4u 22-Jan-16 not yet Pending
189 digvijayl 22-Jan-16 not yet Pending
189 || 261112 LakshmiNarasimhan 23-Jan-16 11-Feb-16 Pending


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys, Any grants have received for anyone from GSM.Brisbane, Please update here.

Here is the updated list:

*Subclass || ANZSCO Code || Applicant Name || Visa Lodge Date || CO Contact Date || Visa Grant*
189 || 261313 || kasi.maddula || 16-Sep-15 || 30-Dec-15 || Pending
189 || 261312 || ravian720 || 21-Sep-15 || 28-Oct-15 || 30-Dec-15 || Pending
Rj2309 || 25-Sep-15 || 28-Oct-15 || Pending
Irfan || Bhatti || 2-Oct-15 || 6-Nov-15 || Pending
189 || 261311 || macknojia || 5-Oct-15 || 5-Nov-15 || Pending
189 || 233513 || Tpfp || 14-Oct-15 || 03-Dec-15 || 27-Dec-15 || Pending
Settleinaus || 19-Oct-15 || 7-Nov-15 || Pending
Timfong || 19-Oct-15 || Pending
Heywb || 26-Oct-15 || 13-Nov-15 || Pending
kaivalya || 27-Oct-15 || 12-Nov-15 || Pending
gaus || 27-Oct-15 || 13-Nov-15 || Pending
TakinDecent || 3-Nov-15 || 24-Nov-15 || Pending
Raghum4u || 13-Nov-15 || 30-Nov-15 || Pending
Majician || 14-Nov-15 || 4-Dec-15 || Pending
489 || aghausman || 24-Nov-15 || 7-Dec-15 || Pending
189 || 261311 || vinaydavid || 01-Dec-15 || 10-Dec-15 || Pending
Alittlehelpneeded || 8-Dec-15 || 16-Dec-15 || Pending
189 || 263111 || cozmopravesh || 9-Dec-15 || 11-Jan-16 || Pending
190 || 221214 || boo2013 || 15-Dec-15 || 11-Jan-16 || Pending
189 || 263111 || msr83 || 18-Dec-15 || 12-Jan-16 || 27-Jan-16
189 || 263312 || jan84 || 21-Dec-15 || 13-Jan-16 || Pending
190 || 261112 || 1400ashi || 29-Dec-15 || not || yet || Pending
189 || 261111 || vikaschandra || 6-Jan-16 || 19-Jan-16 || Pending
189 || 233914 || engfahmi || 8-Jan-16 || 19-Jan-16 || Pending
189 || willhgh || 8-Jan-16 || Assessment Commence letter from CO || Pending
189 || Rhea2015 || 8-Jan-16 || 12-Jan-16 || Pending
189 || Unswer || 8-Jan-16 || Assessment Commence letter from CO || Pending
189 || alfancay || 11-Jan-16 || not || yet || Pending
189 || 261311 || rahulnair || 12-Jan-16 || not || yet || Pending
189 || 263111 || starwin4u || 22-Jan-16 || not || yet || Pending
189 || digvijayl || 22-Jan-16 || not || yet || Pending
189 || 261112 || LakshmiNarasimhan || 23-Jan-16 || 11-Feb-16 || Pending


----------



## redspark123 (Jan 5, 2016)

At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
Now a great relief..
My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only.
Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn’t check the immi site and the grant was there today.
A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.)
I will all the best who is waiting for the grant.

Sub classs: 189
ANZSCO: 261313
EOI: 65 Points
Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015
CO Allocation(Brisbane): Req for Medicals and PCC
Req Completed :25 Nov 2015
Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016
Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016
Grant: 01 Mar 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid) It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa. Now a great relief.. My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb.. and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only. Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn&#146;t check the immi site and the grant was there today. A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.) I will all the best who is waiting for the grant. Sub classs: 189 ANZSCO: 261313 EOI: 65 Points Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015 CO Allocation(Brisbane): Req for Medicals and PCC Req Completed :25 Nov 2015 Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016 Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016 Grant: 01 Mar 2016


Congratulations!! Please update your tracker!)


----------



## redspark123 (Jan 5, 2016)

Andrey, Tracker updated !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

redspark123 said:


> Andrey, Tracker updated !!


Thanks so much!))


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
> It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
> Now a great relief..
> My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
> It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
> Now a great relief..
> My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
> ...



Congratulations RedSpark!!

Hope to see more grants soon in the comings days for those who are in the waiting list


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Name lodgment CO contact	Grant

pmodi86 06-Jul-15 28-Sep-15 Pending
jaideepchanda1	26-Aug-15	17-Oct-15	Pending
fernandes.oscar	31-Aug-15	3-Dec-15	Pending
gasimkhan123 11-Sep-15 11-Dec-15 27-Dec-15	Pending
ravian720 21-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15	Pending
Rj2309 25-Sep-15 28-Oct-15	Pending
Irfan Bhatti 2-Oct-15	6-Nov-15	Pending
macknojia	5-Oct-15	5-Nov-15	Pending
Evan82	6-Oct-15	6-Nov-15	Pending
vybhavkmadadi	8-Oct-15	4-Nov-15	Pending
Tpfp	14-Oct-15	03-Dec-15 27-Dec-15	Pending
sipoflifein	17-Oct-15	22-Dec-15	Pending
Settleinaus	19-Oct-15	7-Nov-15	Pending
Timfong 19-Oct-15	Pending
giridharanb	23-Oct-15	10-Nov-15	Pending
harryb729	24-Oct-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
vinvid	24-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	Pending
Heywb	26-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
Ssurbhi	26-Oct-15	10-Nov-15	Pending
kaivalya	27-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	Pending
manreetvirk	27-Oct-15	25-Nov-15	Pending
gaus	27-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
TakinDecent	3-Nov-15	24-Nov-15	Pending
Shah Zaib	4-Nov-15	22-Jan-16	Pending
nonpri	6-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
arunkareer	7-Nov-15 Pending
yasmeenaaa	11-Nov-15	28-Nov-15	Pending
Raghum4u	13-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
Majician	14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
jumbo boss	17-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
sparrow2015	18-Nov-15 18-Dec-15 Pending
sanmatta	18-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 job verifi 15-Feb-16	Pending
v.vasanth19	19-Nov-15 3-Dec-15 Pending
indergreat	21-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
rohitjaggi	23-Nov-15 14-Dec-15 Pending
move2oz	23-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 Pending
aghausman	24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending
Umas	25-Nov-15 8-Dec-15 12-Feb-16	Pending
mtabbaa83	4-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	Pending
namsfiz	8-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
Alittlehelpneeded	8-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	Pending
cozmopravesh	9-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	Pending
ani01	13-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	Pending
js22	14-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	Pending
arun32	15-Dec-15 Pending
wizard82	17-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	Pending
Jahirul	19-Dec-15	6-Jan-16	Pending
jan84	21-Dec-15	13-Jan-16	Pending
faroutsam	21-Dec-15	18-Jan-16	Pending
anoop vn	21-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
nxtdesaus	21-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
1400ashi	29-Dec-15	29-Jan-16	Pending
sultan azam 30-Dec-15	20-Jan-16	Pending
vikaschandra	6-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	Pending
sudas	7-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	Pending
engfahmi	8-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	Pending
sapap	8-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
willhgh	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
Unswer	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
sriman	9-Jan-16	21-Jan-16	Pending
guru80	9-Jan-16	22-Jan-16	Pending
ginni	10-Jan-16	3-Feb-16	Pending
alfancay	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Mkanth	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
HappYness19	12-Jan-16	29-Jan-16	Pending
anmolk	12-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
rahulnair	12-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ramapithecus	13-Jan-16	8-Feb-16	Pending
abch	13-Jan-16	1-Feb-16	Pending
seasalt	15-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ankit smart	15-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Romrio	16-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
mr.sachdeva	18-Jan-16	5-Feb-16	Pending
delhi ratnesh	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
sumitrb	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
theskyisalive	19-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Makybdiva	20-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	Pending
abhpoda	21-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ashwin.nooli	21-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
starwin4u	22-Jan-16	12-Feb-16	Pending
aussieby2016	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
realwizard	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
digvijayl	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
LakshmiNarasimhan S	23-Jan-16	11-Feb-16	Pending
Aakash2012	23-Jan-16	10-Feb-16	Pending
ashiqcep	25-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
bharathi039	26-Jan-16	8-Feb-16	Pending
nsiramsetty	26-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	Pending
spaniant	27-Jan-16	9-Feb-16	Pending
Vardhan16	29-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Robi.bd	29-Jan-16	12-Feb-16	Pending
malbuquerque306 30-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
v 2jsin	4-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
kawal 547	4-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
engineer20	5-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
bhuiyena	5-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
Alhad	10-Feb-16	not yet	Pending


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Pls count me in.

SUB CLASS:189
NOMINATED OCCUPATION: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
VISA LODGE: 23rd DECEMBER 2015
CO CONTACT , BRISBANE: 22nd JANUARY 2016
GRANT::fingerscrossed:


----------



## firsttimer (Apr 21, 2015)

Count me in too for the waiting list:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys,

I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family. 

Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!

Regards,


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> ...


Congrats !!! Wish you a happy life ahead !


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Majician said:


> Congrats !!! Wish you a happy life ahead !


Thanks Majician !

All I did was just wrote an reminder email to the Case Officer last Friday. May be because of that reminder email or just an co-incidence, god only knows


----------



## DKBHAWSAR (May 13, 2015)

*Please add me to the waiting list*

Please add me to the waiting list

Subclass Name Visa lodgment CO contact Grant
189-261311-DKBHAWSAR-14/Oct/2015-03/Nov/2015-Pending


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> ...


That's very quick grant buddy. Congrats and all the best..
:welcome:


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

Guys,

Count me on this list:

Subclass – 189 Systems Analyst – 261112 | Name - Spoorthy Kiran | Visa lodgment - 17-Feb-2016 | CO contact - 24-Feb-2016 - GSM Brisbane | Grant | Pending


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Any one got grant to whom CO contacted in Feb only. I think they have still reached near 24th/25th Jan cases. Applicant to whom CO contacted in Feb need to wait for another week or two.......


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps

Cheers


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that mate...

All the very best.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your next steps
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Ktoda!


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

prasanthkrish said:


> Good to hear that mate...
> 
> All the very best.


Thank you Prasanthkrish! Wish you best of Luck!


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

It's a Grant....

After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....

Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi All few Questions if anyone can reply:

I initially added my wife & child as "non-migrating dependent" to my VISA 189 application, but now I just added them to my application as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, (as decision has not been made yet on my 189 subclass). I just want to ask following:

1: Including a dependent child/wife, in midst of application being lodged would delay the process or not. ? My police checks, medical for all family members Form 80,1221 etc are all done & submitted ?

2: do we have to pay additional surcharge being adding dependents in midst of process? Or the cost shall remain same as before i.e. AUD 1800 for above 18years dependent wife, and AUD 1800 for two below 18 years dependent children.

3: How do I pay for recently added dependents, as i cant see a link on my immi-account page, will CO provide a link. ?

4. if I added them as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, then Do i still have to fill form 1022, which is same thing?

5: When I would be required to pay after decision or before. I sent an email to CO but s/he is silent yet for 3 days.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

ginni said:


> It's a Grant....
> 
> After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....
> 
> Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....


Congrats bro. All the very best to you..


----------



## thisisgags (Feb 23, 2015)

Can anyone share the contact no for Brisbane office? I was requested for some documents and submitted the same around 3 weeks back with no further response.
Thanks
Gagan


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats to all that got their grants already ... All the best .


----------



## DKBHAWSAR (May 13, 2015)

*Finally...*

Hi Guys,

Got the grant email this morning.

Subclass Name Visa Lodgment CO contact Grant
189 - 261311 - DKBHAWSAR - 14/Oct/2015 - 03/Nov/2015 - 09/Mar/2016

I was about to call the office today as it was an official breach of the 3 months SLA after I submitted the final set of documents on 09/Dec/2015. 

Thanks for all you support and good words.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DKBHAWSAR said:


> Hi Guys, Got the grant email this morning. Subclass Name Visa Lodgment CO contact Grant 189 - 261311 - DKBHAWSAR - 14/Oct/2015 - 03/Nov/2015 - 09/Mar/2016 I was about to call the office today as it was an official breach of the 3 months SLA after I submitted the final set of documents on 09/Dec/2015. Thanks for all you support and good words.


Congrats!)


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

DKBHAWSAR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the grant email this morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

DKBHAWSAR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the grant email this morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate...


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

here you go, +61731367000 gsm brisbane


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

thisisgags said:


> Can anyone share the contact no for Brisbane office? I was requested for some documents and submitted the same around 3 weeks back with no further response.
> Thanks
> Gagan


+61731367000 gsm brisbane


----------



## swaroop26 (Nov 8, 2015)

This waiting is killing me. 
CO contact on- 21Jan for Meds, submitted on 3rd Feb. Nothing till now (35 Days and counting.)  
I hope there are more few more statuses between Application in progress and Grant


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Can any knows CO from Brisbane how much time taken to grant visa..??

My CO first time contacted after 3 months on 02 March then after no reply, so can I expect CO reply in two weeks time...

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Alman (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys i am new to this forum even i applied for 189 visa for me n my family on 25th nov but still waiting for grant.CO requested meds n pcc on 2nd dec submitted them on 29th dec after that no response from them. Can any1say how much more time do i have to wait for grant?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Alman said:


> Hi guys i am new to this forum even i applied for 189 visa for me n my family on 25th nov but still waiting for grant.CO requested meds n pcc on 2nd dec submitted them on 29th dec after that no response from them. Can any1say how much more time do i have to wait for grant?


No co contact since the 2nd of december?


----------



## Alman (Mar 14, 2016)

No contact my agent did a followup on 3rd feb but no reponse from them


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Alman said:


> No contact my agent did a followup on 3rd feb but no reponse from them


Alman your CO was from Adelaide or from Brisbane?


----------



## Alman (Mar 14, 2016)

Its gsm brisbane i tried calling them today but the operator cudnt place the call saying we hav high volumes of calls n cant assist u now..this waiting is killing


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Alman said:


> Its gsm brisbane i tried calling them today but the operator cudnt place the call saying we hav high volumes of calls n cant assist u now..this waiting is killing


Try to call them morning time like after 9:30 am Brisbane time... and maybe you need to dial multiple times them definitely connect.. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Alman (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes i tried around 9am their time till 9.45 but no response..how abt u did u apply through agent.i am also located in dubai..


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Guys,

It looks like there will be a three weeks rolling stoppage in Aus by the Immigration and Border Protection staff. The 24 hour strike is due to take place on Easter Thursday and there is also the possibility of a three week campaign of rolling stoppages starting on Tuesday 27 March. The main to be affected is Airport. Will our GSM office personnel will also fall under this....?????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prasanthkrish said:


> Guys, It looks like there will be a three weeks rolling stoppage in Aus by the Immigration and Border Protection staff. The 24 hour strike is due to take place on Easter Thursday and there is also the possibility of a three week campaign of rolling stoppages starting on Tuesday 27 March. The main to be affected is Airport. Will our GSM office personnel will also fall under this....?????


Should not be.


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

Guys im new to this Forum..

My timelines are:
Sub Class: 189, 263111 Computer Network and system engineer
Points:65
Visa lodged:18th Nov 2015 
CO Contact-Brisbane: 25th Nov 2015
PCC :28th Nov 2015
Medicals: 02 Dec 2015

Grant: ????? 4months...still waiting...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

After submitting all the requested docs last week, I am also waiting in line for the grant from Brisbane office. Fingers crossed.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Alman said:


> Yes i tried around 9am their time till 9.45 but no response..how abt u did u apply through agent.i am also located in dubai..



I applied with myself, keep trying to call it will be connect.


----------



## RICRAVE (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey guys, last 9th of March my CO contacted me and she requested for more evidence of my de facto relationship, form 80 and more evidence of employment. I'm a little worried because I already sent job references of all companies I have worked for, and a payslip of my current job. What kind of documents they will need in addition? please help me!

subclass: 189 (60 points) Civil Engineer
TOEFL: 30th May 2015
ACS Positive:15th nov 2015
EOI lodged - 18th nov 2015
Invitated - : 8th jan 2016 2015
VISA lodged - : 22nd Feb 2016
Medical Uploaded : March 1 2016
PCC Uploaded: 22nd feb 2016
CO - Brisbane 09 MAR 2016 (Asking for: Form 80, more employment evidence and more relationship evidence)


----------



## simba paka safaris (Mar 16, 2016)

*[b]3 days masai mara safar[/b]i*

Masai Mara Game Reserve Contiguous With The Serengeti National Reserve In Mara Region. It Is Named In Honor Of The Masai People And Their Description Of The Area When Looked At From Afar. Budget And Luxury Tented Camping Is The Most Famous Here And Gives Serenity Of Simba Paka Safaris Offers Best Wildlife Safaris In Kenya, Both Joining Safaris Or Private Tours, Masai Mara Attract Travelers Every Year Because Of The Wildebeest Migration.

*Day 1: Nairobi-Masai Mara*

Pick up from Nairobi in your place of accommodation at 0700 hours, Your safari takes you to the Masai Mara Reserve and into the domain of the Masai, Kenya's cattle-herding nomads determined to preserve their traditions. The Mara is magnificent, home to Kenya's richest concentration of wildlife, and regarded by many travelers as an essential stop on any tour of Africa. When westerners think of Africa and safari, this is place they imagine - golden grassland plains pocked with acacia, wildebeests, zebras, lions, and jackals bound by together by the cycle of life and death. Four days here will only scratch at the surface of the wonders of the Mara. Arrival in Masai Mara in time for lunch, after lunch embark on an evening Game drive until Late evening when you settle for dinner and overnight. Accommodation overnight at the camp.

*Day 2: Masai mara*

On this day you will wake up at 0600hrs have your full breakfast, then our cook will have prepared for you fresh packed food since the whole day will be spent in exploring this amazing game reserve which has become the world 7th wonders. This day will take you all the way to the Mara River where the great migration normally takes place where you will witness millions of wildebeest cross the Crocodile invested river, you will also have an opportunity to take the photo at the border between Masai Mara and Serengeti since both reserves share the common border. Spent the whole day in search of the Big Five. Then after exploring the reserve start driving back to the camp for dinner and overnight in the Camp.
lane:
*Day 3: Masai masai*

On this day you will have a wake up call as at 0600am and have just a cup of hot coffee and then proceed for the early morning game drive, this early morning game drive will give you an opportunity to see the early morning hunt and the Big five making kills. Then return to the camp for the main breakfast as you prepare to check out the Park. On this morning you will also have an opportunity to visit the Masai Village at an extra cost and be entertained by the Masai Dance, you will also have an opportunity to buy curios and other items from the village at a reduced cost. Then leave Mara and head to Nairobi but stop at Narok for lunch, after lunch proceed to Nairobi arriving late afternoon with a drop off to your hotel.


----------



## ahmed_2003 (Mar 16, 2016)

seezaheer said:


> Guys im new to this Forum..
> 
> My timelines are:
> Sub Class: 189, 263111 Computer Network and system engineer
> ...


Why it is taking too much time in Brisbane office? I am also from Brisbane and last co contact on 12. Feb


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Brisbane team is given grants very slowly...


----------



## acrd87 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Got grant from GSM Brisbane*

Hi Guys,

I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information.

By god's grace I along with my wife have got our grants today. Below is my timeline

261313|Software Engineer|Offshore applicant
ACS Applied: 18 Dec 2015
ACS +ve: 12 Jan 2016
PTE: 20 Jan 2016 - Proficient
EOI DOE: 21 Jan 2016 (65 points) For me and partner - Didn't claim partner points
ITA: 22 Jan 2016
Lodged visa: 16 Feb 2016 ( with all docs including India & Australia PCC)
Medicals: 20 Feb 2016
CO Contact: 27 Feb 2016 GSM Brisbane ( Form 80 for both applicants and asked PTE scores to be sent through website)
Information provided: 8 March 2016
Grant: 16 March 2016 at around 12.32 IST
IED: 17 Feb 2017

All the best to all of you who are awaiting their grants. Hope you all get it soon.


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

acrd87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information.
> 
> ...


All the best mate


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Still Brisbane team are not clearing backlog of DEC 2015 applications..


----------



## Alman (Mar 14, 2016)

What is your status in immi account? Mine is nov 25 application its also not cleared.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Alman said:


> What is your status in immi account? Mine is nov 25 application its also not cleared.


The status of Immi account is "Assessment in Progress"...


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

namsfiz said:


> Still Brisbane team are not clearing backlog of DEC 2015 applications..


I called the Brisbane office today morning call got disconnected due to heavy volume, I tried again and call got connected easily..I don't know why I took the agent name in between, So the person told me to get in touch with your immigration agent very politely..Even if its 4months worry don't worry as its taking time he told but dint gave me the status...

May be next time I would call and don't take the name of the agent and get the actual status...Inshallah.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*OnShore 233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Hi Folks,
i also got a CO from Brisbane Team,(Onshore Applicant)

My Details are

1)Visa Lodged 22 Jan 2016
2)CO Contact 02 Feb 2016 (Ask for Recent Australian PCC)
3)PCC Updated 12 Feb 2016

4)Still Waiting :juggle::juggle::juggle6 Weeks Now)

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## swaroop26 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi My details are
1. Visa Lodge : 25 Dec
2. CO contact : 21Jan ( For Meds and Form 80)
3. Submitted on: 3 Feb. 
My status is 'assessment in progress' since then.
It's been 50 days I provided docs and 85 days since visa logded.
What should I do now? Should I call them ? Would it be any helpful?
I stopped thinking about it past one month. It is only adding frustration.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

seezaheer said:


> I called the Brisbane office today morning call got disconnected due to heavy volume, I tried again and call got connected easily..I don't know why I took the agent name in between, So the person told me to get in touch with your immigration agent very politely..Even if its 4months worry don't worry as its taking time he told but dint gave me the status...
> 
> May be next time I would call and don't take the name of the agent and get the actual status...Inshallah.


Hey bro, even you didn't take agents name, the reply would be same. They won't tell status to anybody..
Pls wait with patience.. good luck buddy


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

*VISA Granted !!!*

*VISA Granted !!!*

Hi forum members . My friend got his visa granted today. Please See his time line below.

261313 || PTE-A : 05-Aug-15 || ACS : 02 Nov 15 || EOI : 17-JAN-16 (65 Points) || INVITE : 22-JAN-16|| VISA Lodged : 31-JAN-16 || CO : 15 _FEB - 16 ( GSM Brisbane) Addl Docs requested(PCC & Medical) || Information Provided : 5 - MAR-16 || Grant : 23- mar-16 || IED : 01-MAR-17

Note: we have front loaded all supporting docs except PCC & Medical.

Thanks forum members for timely replies. Wish success for all waiting for grant. 

Regards
SJ


----------



## Alman (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guyz
I have just recieved the golden grant email for me my wife n two kids which was longggg overdue...thanks all forum members for al ur motivating messages..

My timeline is below 
ACS submitted 2 aug 2014
ACS approved 17 aug 2014
PTE result 25 sep 2015
EOI Submitted 29 sep 2015
Invitation Recieved 9 oct 2015
VISA APPLICATION LODGED 25 nov 2015
CO contact 2 dec 2015 (medicals/pcc india uae/payslips requested)
Docs submitted 29 dec 2015
Visa grant 23 march 2016 (finally after long wait)
IED 12 dec 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Alman said:


> Hi guyz I have just recieved the golden grant email for me my wife n two kids which was longggg overdue...thanks all forum members for al ur motivating messages.. My timeline is below ACS submitted 2 aug 2014 ACS approved 17 aug 2014 PTE result 25 sep 2015 EOI Submitted 29 sep 2015 Invitation Recieved 9 oct 2015 VISA APPLICATION LODGED 25 nov 2015 CO contact 2 dec 2015 (medicals/pcc india uae/payslips requested) Docs submitted 29 dec 2015 Visa grant 23 march 2016 (finally after long wait) IED 12 dec 2016


 Congrats!)


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Alman said:


> Hi guyz
> I have just recieved the golden grant email for me my wife n two kids which was longggg overdue...thanks all forum members for al ur motivating messages..
> 
> My timeline is below
> ...


Congrats Alman..!!! Now it's time for you to relax ... And take a deep breathe... Nice to see.. Nov case moving forward. I pray for others as well....!!!!


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Alman said:


> Hi guyz
> I have just recieved the golden grant email for me my wife n two kids which was longggg overdue...thanks all forum members for al ur motivating messages..
> 
> My timeline is below
> ...


Congrats man...all the best


----------



## swaroop26 (Nov 8, 2015)

I got call from Australia Embassy regarding job verification today. Any idea when can I expect my Grant.?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

swaroop26 said:


> I got call from Australia Embassy regarding job verification today. Any idea when can I expect my Grant.?


No clear estimate


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Alman said:


> Hi guyz
> I have just recieved the golden grant email for me my wife n two kids which was longggg overdue...thanks all forum members for al ur motivating messages..
> 
> My timeline is below
> ...


Congrats, was there any employment verification?


----------



## Alman (Mar 14, 2016)

No thr was no verification for me...co contacted once for pcc medicals n payslips dats it.


----------



## skurani (Jan 7, 2016)

Congrats Amlan!!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello, any one get today grant from Brisbane..


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

I guess it's a dry day today as well.....


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

belapmehta said:


> I guess it's a dry day today as well.....


I'm confused which applications are they working on?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*OnShore Mechanica Engineer*

Hi Folks any news from Brisbane team

My timeline as
Visa Applied 21-01-2016 (Onshore)(Mechanical Engineer)
CO Allotted 03-02-2016
CO Requested Updated Australian PCC 11-02-2016

Now Waiting :juggle::juggle:Almost 6 weeks :juggle::juggle:

When can i expect grant??

Regards


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Few mins back, I got response from gsm.brisbane, I wished it was about Grant*

Hi All, See my time-line, it seems they responded to information provided for the first CO. It took 1 and half month to respond.

Please find the following email from gsm.brisbane case officer. 
"Thank you for your email. I am satisfied your information. Your file is continuing to progress, and as soon as we are in position to update you further, we shall do so. We are almost at the end of the process."

We haven't heard any one getting grants today, but one thing is sure that 'they are processing our applications'. Wish "..will get grant email soon".:fingerscrossed:


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

mkanth said:


> hi all, see my time-line, it seems they responded to information provided for the first co. It took 1 and half month to respond.
> 
> Please find the following email from gsm.brisbane case officer.
> "thank you for your email. I am satisfied your information. Your file is continuing to progress, and as soon as we are in position to update you further, we shall do so. We are almost at the end of the process."
> ...


may i know what did you write in the email.


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*CO asked to provide further info about my qualification*

CO asked to provide further info about my qualification. I responded the same through email. Today, I got the reply saying ' thanks'. The processing stage is at the end.



REXYRR said:


> may i know what did you write in the email.


----------



## kevin_acct (Nov 30, 2015)

GSM Brisbane is seems to be the slowest office in Australia. Its been more than 70 days since I lodged my visa and 45 days since CO Contact. Still showing Assessment in Progress.

Unlucky we are who got GSM brisbane


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

kevin_acct said:


> GSM Brisbane is seems to be the slowest office in Australia. Its been more than 70 days since I lodged my visa and 45 days since CO Contact. Still showing Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Unlucky we are who got GSM brisbane


Yeah Kevin, 2015 has been unlucky... But 2016 batch are getting in 2 months. Mine is 145 days since visa lodged.. Two Co contact and still Assessment in progress


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Me and my wife are also waiting for grant from GSM Brisbane. Additional information asked by CO (medicals, form 80) were submitted on Jan 23rd. Employers got reference check emails in March 1st week and we got a call from Australian embassy in India for reference check on March 17th. Since then have been waiting for an outcome and grant. 

Hope it happens soon. 

- Vibhushan


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

raghum4u said:


> Yeah Kevin, 2015 has been unlucky... But 2016 batch are getting in 2 months. Mine is 145 days since visa lodged.. Two Co contact and still Assessment in progress


100 % agree with you mate..... 2015 are the unluckiest........Mine is 106 days and still counting......


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prasanthkrish said:


> 100 % agree with you mate..... 2015 are the unluckiest........Mine is 106 days and still counting......


Average does not change much from year to year guys... Sine get stuck - its just a fact.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm also waiting for my visa since 120 days and 35 days after CO contacted..
I don't know when CO will come and check the uploaded new document.


----------



## swaroop26 (Nov 8, 2015)

Same here guys 103 days and counting ...
Co contract on Jan 21st and Embassy call for emp verification on Mar 22nd ... 
Wait is on ... Hope I don't loose interest for Australia..


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

swaroop26 said:


> Same here guys 103 days and counting ...
> Co contract on Jan 21st and Embassy call for emp verification on Mar 22nd ...
> Wait is on ... Hope I don't loose interest for Australia..


Well said....!!


----------



## kevin_acct (Nov 30, 2015)

swaroop26 said:


> Same here guys 103 days and counting ...
> Co contract on Jan 21st and Embassy call for emp verification on Mar 22nd ...
> Wait is on ... Hope I don't loose interest for Australia..


Same here. Embassy called on 22nd March for verification. Nothing after that. 

Dont loose hope.. everybody stay put. It must be for the good reasons that our cases have been delayed. God cant be unfair to anyone. Our grants are on our way. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Onshore application 189 lodged : 31 January 2016
CO contacted for further info : 15 feb 2016
Info updated : 11 march 2016
Grant : fingers crossed

Iv heard gsm brisbane is the slowest


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah GSM Brisbane looks slow as compared to Adelaide.


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

+1 Grant from GSM Brisbane! Received yesterday, apparently they work on Saturdays! Go team!


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

Congrats Mikh that pretty fast...

HI ALL,

Saw many people getting verification calls from AUSTRALIA HIGH COMMISSION DELHI..

From which number the call comes...

As i dont pick up any anonymous calls(After seeing the name through TRUECALLER)..

So just curious to know and also do they call again in case you dont pick up the call..


Thanks.


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

I got call from 011 4139 9900.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Majician said:


> Congrats, was there any employment verification?


Hi Majician.. Ur timeline? Looks like you are waiting for long time now!


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Day 32 after documents submission. .Gsm brisbane is doing nothing and still slower than Adeleide ...


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

*Any way of contacting them that does not result in generic reply?*

Why is it taking so long? 6/12/2014 - IELTS 12/03/2015 - MSA App. (Civil Engineer - 233211) 04/06/2015 - Positive Outcome 4/06/2015 - EOI Applied 06/07/2015 - Invited 21/08/2015 - Visa Applied 28/09/2015 - Docs 11/10/2015 - PCC 15/10/2015 - Health 27/10/2015 - IMMI Assessment Commence email (GSM Adelaide) 29/10/2015 - Additional Documents and Form 80, 1221 

10/03/2016 - call from Australian high commission

XX/XX/2015 - Grant xx/xx/2015 - Fly

P:* +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia)
E:* [email protected]


----------



## Hman (Aug 1, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Well while asking additional documents The CO asked for salary slips ,bank statements and tax certificates from my employer. Moreover I am claiming poin s for more than 8 years of job experience so I think it they must do the job verification in my case. But still not any verification requests received from my HR. While for some of m friends whose points are very high like 70 and 75 their verifications were not done
> 
> I will wait for one more week then try to call Brisbane office



Hi, thanks for sharing the info. Do you have any phone number or Skype ID/number from Brisbane office? I wanna call them but have no phone number and they do not reply to my email. 
Thanks in advance, H


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Hman said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing the info. Do you have any phone number or Skype ID/number from Brisbane office? I wanna call them but have no phone number and they do not reply to my email.
> Thanks in advance, H


GSM Brisbane contact number is: +61731367000


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

jibzz said:


> GSM Brisbane contact number is: +61731367000


Hey jibzz,

Glad to see an applicant from Riyadh !!! 
My timeline:
14 Nov 2015 Visa Applied
04 Dec 2015 CO contact - Brisbane
14 Dec 2015 Information provided

No news since then !!!


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

189 or 190 ?


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Majician said:


> Hey jibzz,
> 
> Glad to see an applicant from Riyadh !!!
> My timeline:
> ...


Good to see you too 

Almost 4 months now! Have u tried calling them? One of my friends also in Riyadh has similar timeline as you but he got the grant after 41 days of providing information. You must contact them i suggest!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Good to see you too
> 
> Almost 4 months now! Have u tried calling them? One of my friends also in Riyadh has similar timeline as you but he got the grant after 41 days of providing information. You must contact them i suggest!


Well I called them 3 times, latest one just day before yesterday, all they have to say is it is with the processing team, so calling them is useless.

I have no other option except waiting, and perhaps enjoy the rain 😉


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Majician said:


> Well I called them 3 times, latest one just day before yesterday, all they have to say is it is with the processing team, so calling them is useless.
> 
> I have no other option except waiting, and perhaps enjoy the rain 😉


Haha! Good one! Rain in Riyadh is a rare sight..

All the very best to you bro. Hope you get the big news soon. And me too


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Gsm brisbane is rediculously slow ..35 days gone after completing CO request and no answer yet and im on shore 189 ...


----------



## Jezza.S (Apr 16, 2016)

kevin_acct said:


> GSM Brisbane is seems to be the slowest office in Australia. Its been more than 70 days since I lodged my visa and 45 days since CO Contact. Still showing Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Unlucky we are who got GSM brisbane


fml...I haven't got a CO yet, but the guy from immigration said apparently i got GSM Brisbane. All my friends got Adelaide. Wish I could submit my application before I moved to QLD, probably would have been GSM Adelaide that way. :'(


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

38 days gone since iv submitted the required documents. No news so far


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

47 days after CO contact... no updates from Brisbane..


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Whats ur timeline bro ? Onshore /offshore ? 189/190 ?


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Salah-u-din said:


> Whats ur timeline bro ? Onshore /offshore ? 189/190 ?


find below..

263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
189 (60 points)
TOEFL: 11th SEP 2015
ACS Positive:18 OCT 2014
EOI lodged - 13th SEP 2015
Invitated - : 23 NOV 2015
VISA lodged - : 08 DEC 2015
Medical Uploaded : 09 DEC 2015
PCC Uploaded: 08 DEC 2015
Form80 & Form1221 Uploaded: 09 DEC 2015
CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 (Asking UAE Emp VISA copy) - Uploaded in 1 hour
Visa Grant:


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Damnn!!! So no hope for me soon


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

*Subscribing*

Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## iloveaustralia (Apr 13, 2016)

Salah-u-din said:


> Damnn!!! So no hope for me soon


Hey guys, For me its 62 days since submission of all documents and i am onshore for 189. 
My room mate in computer engineering also got its PR from brisbane GSM. for him it took 45 days from the invitation received and submission of all documents and decision. This period also include Christmas and new year holidays. He was one lucky man!


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Majician said:


> Hey jibzz,
> 
> Glad to see an applicant from Riyadh !!!
> My timeline:
> ...


Hi mate,
I called up the number above and could hear non- English language. Guide me how to proceed.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

It's 80 days since I lodged the visa and don't know what is happening. Not even sure the finish the process in 90 days. So much tensed.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

222 days completed still waiting for grant,,,, my time line is
323211(General Fitter) Invitated - :Aug_30 2015 VISA lodged - : 08 sep 2015 CO requested Medical and PCC on 16 October Uploaded :25 oct 2015 PCC & medical CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 ,,,, Visa Grant: waiting


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi all,
Anyone here with 261311 code and co from Brisbane?.. Pls post your timeline


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

223 days completed still waiting for grant,,,, my time line is 323211(General Fitter) Invitated - :Aug_30 2015 VISA lodged - : 08 sep 2015 CO requested Medical and PCC on 16 October Uploaded :25 oct 2015 PCC & medical CO - Brisbane ,,,, Visa Grant: waiting


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

did you get the visa or still waiting.

I am too applied for the analyst programmer code and uploaded all documents on 1st week of April 2016, CO from Brisbane. It is really frustrating that it is taking so much time.



Vardhan16 said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone here with 261311 code and co from Brisbane?.. Pls post your timeline


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

222 days? double century? still not out.. really COs from Brisbane are not helpful.



Laxmikanth513 said:


> 222 days completed still waiting for grant,,,, my time line is
> 323211(General Fitter) Invitated - :Aug_30 2015 VISA lodged - : 08 sep 2015 CO requested Medical and PCC on 16 October Uploaded :25 oct 2015 PCC & medical CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 ,,,, Visa Grant: waiting


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

did you get the 189 PR?



Alman said:


> No thr was no verification for me...co contacted once for pcc medicals n payslips dats it.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

How do you know your employers got call? Current employer or previous employer?

Althaf.



vibhushan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Me and my wife are also waiting for grant from GSM Brisbane. Additional information asked by CO (medicals, form 80) were submitted on Jan 23rd. Employers got reference check emails in March 1st week and we got a call from Australian embassy in India for reference check on March 17th. Since then have been waiting for an outcome and grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes double century,,, still no hope,, don't know what they are doing, atleast they must say na when they will finalize,,, frustrated, tensed,worried and only thinking about visa grsnt


----------



## kevin_acct (Nov 30, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you know your employers got call? Current employer or previous employer?
> 
> ...


Hey Vibhushan.
I also got call from Australian High Commission India on 22nd March and My employer got call the same day. 
Its been 31 days till then. No news yet. 

What they are upto now. What they really want from our employer or from us. After all the verificatiom still we are waiting. But people with no experience are getting grants in less than a month. Do they need amateur or unexperienced migrants? 

Very disappointed now. Craze for australia also getting down day by day.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you know your employers got call? Current employer or previous employer?
> 
> Althaf.


Hi priya,

I lodged my application on Jan 29
Co is also allocated. Till now no verification to the employer, no call to me as well. Donno what is happening. But y do Brisbane and Adelaide work differently?


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey guys ,

anyone here who are waiting for grant with 261311 from Brisbane office. Please keep in touch so that we can estimate the processing times.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello hey web

when you madecall to dibp what didyou ask for and what was their answer
as you grant grant very next day


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Heywb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Much appreciated for sharing progress in, this forum of visa 189 with CO assignment from GSM brisbane.
> 
> CO assigned to me on 13 Nov and I uploaded requested docs on 17 Nov but still no verification from employer.


Hello hey web

when you madecall to dibp what didyou ask for and what was their answer
as you grant grant very next day


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Stuck with Skilled support*

Hello guys,

Just called Brisbane office, I was told that my file is with Skilled support and under processing; no outstanding docs or any thing wrong wit my application as per CO, but skilled support has been holding until now:confused2:.

*Please share your experience with Skilled support team* who asked information such as gaps in employment/unemployment, travels dates, etc. Please give your best suggestion!


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

They told me the exact same thing. Gsm brisbane is the laziest center ever !!!


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi All,

My last Employer got a verification call, not disclosing the date they replied, but it happened last month, confirmed today.



Regards
DS


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi All, My last Employer got a verification call, not disclosing the date they replied, but it happened last month, confirmed today. Regards DS


In the last couple of weeks I have seen the rise in the number of job verifications. 

This is both positive and negative trend - positive because less fraudulent application will go through and negative because it does affect the processing times - i would say by about 30 days minimum. 

Anyway good luck with your application.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Grant notification.
Thanks to Allah Almighty got my visa grant golden email 4pm Brisbane time.

My time line
Visa : 189 onshore (2 applicants)
Center: gsm brisbane
Visa lodgement : 31 January 2016
CO contact : 15 February 2016
Documents submitted : 11 march 2016
Grant notification : 9 May 2016


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Salah-u-din said:


> Grant notification.
> Thanks to Allah Almighty got my visa grant golden email 4pm Brisbane time.
> 
> My time line
> ...


Congrats mate.. All the best


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Salah-u-din said:


> Grant notification.
> Thanks to Allah Almighty got my visa grant golden email 4pm Brisbane time.
> 
> My time line
> ...


Congts!
I am still waiting. I lodged m application on feb 5th. 
Hope it will come soon.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My last Employer got a verification call, not disclosing the date they replied, but it happened last month, confirmed today.
> 
> ...



Any updates ?!!!


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

MimoMKF said:


> Any updates ?!!!


HI mimoMKF,

I got my Grant yesterday !

Refer:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2132.html#post10138562


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Dhruv,
How many points claimed for work experience?
Any verification calls?




dhruv_sahai said:


> HI mimoMKF,
> 
> I got my Grant yesterday !
> 
> ...


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Dhruv,
> How many points claimed for work experience?
> Any verification calls?



Hi priya I answere you in :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2132.html#post10138562


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Dhruv,
> How many points claimed for work experience?
> Any verification calls?



Hi Priya I answered you in :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2132.html#post10138562


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

CO Brisbane team assigned on 9th april 2016


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.

I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.

GOD bless you all...

Find below my timelines:

263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
189 (60 points)
TOEFL: 11th SEP 2015
ACS Positive:18 OCT 2014
EOI lodged - 13th SEP 2015
Invitated - : 23 NOV 2015
VISA lodged - : 08 DEC 2015
Medical Uploaded : 09 DEC 2015
PCC Uploaded: 08 DEC 2015
Form80 & Form1221 Uploaded: 09 DEC 2015
CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 (Asking UAE Emp VISA copy) - Uploaded in 1 hour
Visa Grant: 17 MAY 2016


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> GOD bless you all...


Congratulations! Have a great future!


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Congratulations ,,, all the best for your Australian life,,,


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Many congrats man. Good to see one long awaited fellow got through.


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Congrats and all the best for your future...

ANy verification/how many points claimed for experience...


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

seezaheer said:


> Congrats and all the best for your future...
> 
> ANy verification/how many points claimed for experience...


No verification ....


----------



## ricky1983 (May 19, 2016)

ginni said:


> It's a Grant....
> 
> After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....
> 
> Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....


Hello.
May I know the meaning of IED??


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

ricky1983 said:


> Hello.
> May I know the meaning of IED??


Initial Entry Date


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Bro Very happy for you. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## pkabbas (Nov 23, 2015)

Granted today: 24-May-2016


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

pkabbas said:


> Granted today: 24-May-2016


Congrats.. Finally some good news from brisbane..


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

pkabbas said:


> Granted today: 24-May-2016


Congrats Abbas, you have been lucky atleast you had constant communication with them unlike most of us !!!


----------



## pkabbas (Nov 23, 2015)

Majician said:


> Congrats Abbas, you have been lucky atleast you had constant communication with them unlike most of us !!!


Thanks. True,, I was in constant contact luckily.


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello All,

It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.

Wish you all best of luck.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Spoorthybp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck.


Congrats !!! Can you please post your timeline here?


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

Majician said:


> Congrats !!! Can you please post your timeline here?


Timeline is in my signature.

SC189 | ICT SA- ANZSCO 261112
ACS : 18-Aug-2014
Lodged EOI : 10th FEB 2016 (65)
Invite : 17-FEB-2016 
Visa Lodged : 17-FEB-2016 
CO : 24-FEB-2016 - GSM Brisbane (Qatar PCC, Form 80)
Information Provided : 24-FEB-2016
Status Request Email: 3-MAR-2016
CO Reply Email: 10-MAR-2016 (Acknowledged all documents)
Called GSM Brisbane: 11-APR-2016 (Standard reply)
Employment Verification: 17-APR-2016
Status Request Email: 3-MAY-2016
Grant : 09-JUNE-2016
IED: 17-FEB-2017


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Spoorthybp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck.


Congratulations ,,all the best for your future


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

I and my wife received the grant notification today from GSM Brisbane. So happy that this process has culminated into a positive result. Excited for the future now. 

Below is the timeline for our visa application:

Skill assessment result - positive - 12th Dec 2015
EOI - 16th Dec 2015
Invitation - 17th Dec 2015
Visa Lodge Date - 23rd Dec 2015
CO contact  - 8th Jan 2016
PCC, Medicals, Form 80 submission - 23rd Jan 2016
Employment verification - 17th March 2016
Request for new PCC - 15th April 2016 
(our earlier PCC were done in Feb 15, and they lapsed as validity is 1yr)
Submitted new PCC - 17th May 2016
Visa Grant - 9th June 2016

Thank you all for the valuable information and support.


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

Congrats can you mention the occupation code and IED...


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

Job code 233211 (Civil Engineer). 
IED is 13th Jan 2017.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I received my visa grant yesterday  I was assigned Brisbane CO and was granted 3 days after responding to CO's request.

Good luck to all who are in the queue. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Iqbal001 (Jul 19, 2016)

jhassan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my visa grant yesterday  I was assigned Brisbane CO and was granted 3 days after responding to CO's request.
> 
> Good luck to all who are in the queue. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Hassan,

Congratz for grant. I have also applied for Electronics Engineer. Below is timeline.

9/10/2015 - Engineers Australia Assessment
Feb/2016 - IELTS
13/04/2016 - Invitation for 189
01/06/2016 - Visa Applied
19/06/2016 - CO contact (1221, CV and master thesis abstract requested)
20/06/2016 - Docs Submitted
Grant - ??????

Now waiting buddy. Who was your CO? Judith? I hope to receive it soon. So much enthusiastic to go.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Iqbal001 said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> Congratz for grant. I have also applied for Electronics Engineer. Below is timeline.
> 
> ...


Hi Iqbal, Thank you,

My CO was someone named "Mekelle" from Brisbane. I hope that you get ur grant in no time InshaAllah. :fingerscrossed:
Where are you planning to land? Me straight to Perth in mid-Nov IA.


----------



## Iqbal001 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dear Hassan,

Thanks for reply. INSHALLAH I am looking forward to get it soon. I will move within a month after getting grant. I guess you will need to move earlier than mid November since your IED is 5/11 . Will meet there IA so please be in touch!


----------



## FirasEJ (Mar 25, 2016)

My CO is Judith I believe from Brisbane,,, I was contacted first time by Judith, second time by Vineetha


----------



## Iqbal001 (Jul 19, 2016)

Lets hope to get it soon Firaz. keep in touch!


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

FirasEJ said:


> My CO is Judith I believe from Brisbane,,, I was contacted first time by Judith, second time by Vineetha


Hi Frias,

I was also contacted by Judith for the First time and second time it was Vineetha.

Visa Applied 3rd March
1st CO Contact 2nd April
2nd CO Contact 28th June
Waiting for Grant now


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Iqbal001 said:


> Dear Hassan,
> 
> Thanks for reply. INSHALLAH I am looking forward to get it soon. I will move within a month after getting grant. I guess you will need to move earlier than mid November since your IED is 5/11 . Will meet there IA so please be in touch!


Yes sure. By this IED I meant my probable flying date otherwise my exact IED is 27th Dec 2016.


----------



## FirasEJ (Mar 25, 2016)

mamoon said:


> Hi Frias,
> 
> I was also contacted by Judith for the First time and second time it was Vineetha.
> 
> ...


Hi Mamoon,,, that is very interesting,,,we both share the same CO,, let's keep in touch then,,, helpfully we both get grant very very soon,,,,my timeline in my signature,,,what is job ur Occupation ID? I'm 23331, are u applying with an UAE citizenship or ur an expat in UAE?


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

*C0*

Did any one was contacted by CO Marten from Brisbane??
I was contacted on May 9, 2016 and asked for some docs. Uploaded on May 10th. 
After that no response....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vk_jay said:


> Did any one was contacted by CO Marten from Brisbane??
> I was contacted on May 9, 2016 and asked for some docs. Uploaded on May 10th.
> After that no response....




They would usually get back in 4-12 weeks... So pretty soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

vk_jay said:


> Did any one was contacted by CO Marten from Brisbane??
> I was contacted on May 9, 2016 and asked for some docs. Uploaded on May 10th.
> After that no response....


What docs were requested by your CO on May 09, 2016?


----------



## mekabubu (Mar 26, 2016)

hello,

I was confused about something and i hope you ppl can help. I planned on taking medical before filing for visa and i created my health declrations application. But later i was unable to take the exam because of some issues. I filed my visa application and then had my medical exam done. Should i delete my health declarations or should i leave it there? i am asking because all the medical exam questions were asked when i opened health declaration and i am unsure if deleting it would cause a problem.

When i had my exam, the people at the center told me that my HAP id is not opening.my exam was still conducted. the medical for my wife was also done. I can see on the visa application that her medical exam is not required but mine is still required. Is this related to the above problem..

your help is appreciated


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sharing my timeline and hoping for the best


----------



## Iqbal001 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Suggession about US PCC?*

Hi..

I need a suggession from you guys. I have lodged 189 visa application with 65 points on 1st June, 2016 and now waiting. What I want to ask is that I was in USA for 03 months and 25 days this year and then I returned to Pakistan. Will they be asking me for USA PCC? I believe the rule is to provide pcc if you have spent more than a year in a country.

For USA I will require FBI clearance which is straighly a 3 months process :'(. Do advise please.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Iqbal bhai,

Well PCC is required only when you have lived in any country for minimum 12 months/1 year in last 10 years. Visiting a country doesnt need any PCC.

Hope this clarifies your query.

Did any CO from Brisbane office contacted you so far?



Iqbal001 said:


> Hi..
> 
> I need a suggession from you guys. I have lodged 189 visa application with 65 points on 1st June, 2016 and now waiting. What I want to ask is that I was in USA for 03 months and 25 days this year and then I returned to Pakistan. Will they be asking me for USA PCC? I believe the rule is to provide pcc if you have spent more than a year in a country.
> 
> For USA I will require FBI clearance which is straighly a 3 months process :'(. Do advise please.


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

subscribing :violin:


----------



## Iqbal001 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Mamoon,

Thanks for replying. Yes I was contacted by Judith on 19th June for form 1221 and CV. Submitted on 20th. Awaiting further contact now.



mamoon said:


> Hi Iqbal bhai,
> 
> Well PCC is required only when you have lived in any country for minimum 12 months/1 year in last 10 years. Visiting a country doesnt need any PCC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys, reading around the thread i found that apparently, team Brisbane is slower than team Adelaide. How true is it? Are the invited coming from our team or are they still slow as a snail ? 
Below is my timeline : 
GSM 189 VISA
Mechanical Engineer 
ANZSCO : 233512
Points : 60

Breakdown :- 
Age : 30
Qulification	: 15
IELTS : 10
Work Experience : 05
Net : 60

EA Assessment lodged(Fast-Track): 13-April-2016
EA Requested additinal info : 20-April-2016
Replied to EA request : 20-April-2016
EA Positive outcome : 02-May-2016

EOI Filled : 02-May-2016
EOI ceiling reached for financial year: 11-May-2016
EOI Invite : 20-July-2016

VISA LODGED: 20-July-2016
DOCS uploaded: 24-July-2016
CO assigned/asked for medical : 02-Aug-2016
Medical completed/submitted : 11-Aug-2016
Current case : WAITING


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Been contacted by gsm brisbane today and got asked for pcc


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

farjaf said:


> Been contacted by gsm brisbane today and got asked for pcc




One step closer!

Just one country pcc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

In the s56 letter does not mentioned about specific country. 
Have lived in Aus for the last 4.5 yrs and assuming will be asking for my home country.
I am not able to get that certificate offshore. have to travel home to get that certificate


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

visa lodged on 15 Jul
Co contacted : 3rd August (Brisbane)
Co responded : 10th August


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Is there anyone who got grant from Brisbane office lately ?
Visa grants from Adelaide branch are much more prompt than Brisbane for some reason. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like few people get assigned to brisbane office as they are understaffed.


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Need Urgent Help on Child Visa*

Hi Folks,

I am looking for very urgent help, please assist me with your views.

Me and Wife have PR which is valid till Feb 18, we did visit once to AU and got the validity. After that we have got the baby which doesn't have any visa up till now.
Now I am trying to explore some opportunity within company and hoping to get one soon hence looking forward to get option to keep child with me.

1.	What are the options with me to get child with me ? Can we directly apply child visit visa and then once we reach to AU we can apply for his PR visa ( 802 ) ? is it correct way ? Please assist with correct sequence ?
2.	Will AU Immigration team allow us to get visit visa or they may ask to apply for PR visa ( 101 ) and simultaneously Visit Visa ? I think in that case at the time of visa decision ( Not sure how we will come to know about this, at which contact numbers?)
We might need to bring child back to India, How can we manage this, for how long we need to stay back at India ?
3.	What duration child can we with us during visit visa ( 3 or 6 Month ) ? How long does it take to get visit visa ?
4.	Should we think about 802 or 101 when I am not sure about the duration of the upcoming project in AU ?

I don’t want to take opportunity until I have clear guidance that how will I keep my child with me. 

On the other note my wife passport is renewed and when I am sending updated copy to email ( CO Assigned Emails ) [email protected] & [email protected] its bouncing back 
Where can I update visa officers about this change in passport details ? 

Please do reply as my next move would be depend on your expert view. I dont have any other channel to get inputs.

Regards
Amit


----------



## romeldoshi (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am in a situation and I wonder if any of you guys who have got their visa grant experience this. 

I am the main applicant for 189 and my wife is the dependent applicant. Until about 2 weeks ago, I could see all of my wife's documents which we had uploaded (in May 2016) on the portal. However, when I check now, it doesnt show any of the documents anymore except the one that we were requested for upload recently. 

What would this mean? Any ideas?

Would appreciate your inputs. 

Screenshot for your reference -









Cheers


----------



## hieund85 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and looking for advice from you. My case is:

Occupation: Electrical engineer
Age: 30
Qualification: 20
English: 10
Aus study: 5
Regional study: 5
Total points claimed: 70

EA MSA submitted: 23 May 2016 (fast track)
EA contacted for additional info: 7 June 2016
MSA outcome: 7 June 2016 

EOI submitted: 7 June 2016
Invitation received: 8 June 2016
Docs submitted (included COCs): 10 June 2016
Health check completed: 24 June 2016
CO contacted (for spouse English): 18 July 2016
Spouse IELTS: 4 August 2016
New CO contacted (for spouse English): 17 August 2016
Information uploaded (Spouse IELTS): 17 August 2016
Current status: waiting

My question is that since spouse English is not mandatory (you can pay for the 2nd VAC if not meet the requirement), I think CO can review all other docs especially related to the main applicant which is me while waiting for my spouse IELTS result. Is this correct or they will wait until all required docs uploaded then start reviewing them. Anyone in this forum has similar experience with spouse English requirement to give me some advice. Really appreciate. I am desperately waiting for the outcome as I have got a couple of job offers given that I get Au PR.

Many thanks.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi group, I am 190 applicant with co allocated Maria GSM Brisbane. Requested for form 80.
Anyone got same Co?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Hi group, I am 190 applicant with co allocated Maria GSM Brisbane. Requested for form 80.
> Anyone got same Co?


Yeah man, got the same CO assigned couple of weeks ago.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

CO contacted (Brisbane) - 18Aug, asking form 80, medical & PCC
Replied on Aug29, waiting for status update.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

farjaf said:


> Yeah man, got the same CO assigned couple of weeks ago.


Thats good. Stay in touch buddy.
Whts your timeline


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Thats good. Stay in touch buddy.
> Whts your timeline




Guys please share/add your timelines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Spatula (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi guys this is my situation:

Electrical Engineer
Visa 189
Points 65
Breakdown:
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
English - 20

EOI: 27/07/16
Invitation: 03/08/2016
Lodge: 03/08/2016
Brisbane GSM (Julie Position Number: 60025250) CO contact for australian partner passport: 18/08/2016
All docs uploaded: 21/08/2016


Now.. since the 21st of August my status is "Assessement in Progress".

I honestly think that when the status change in "assessement in progress" doesn t really mean someone has started looking your papers, our case is in line waiting to be assessed. 
I mean.. i didn t claim points for work experience, my medicals were ok as well as the police certificate. I am the only one on the visa and my partner she is australian.

How long could it take to check my age? One day?
How long to check my qualification after i uploaded all my uni docs both the originals both the NAATI translation?? 3 days??
How long to check my english exam report form, given that PTE sent the results to the IMMI departement?? 1 day?

So, I think in one week it could be done.. they are just understaff, probably. 
Or maybe lazy.
Three months on average??? After I paid 3,6 grants?? C'monnnnn

Nick


----------



## Nick Spatula (Dec 10, 2015)

According to Visa Tracker few people who applied between February and March still waiting for the grant. Others who applied recently, June or July, got the grant already.

Seems like they granted few visas through August and Beginning of September though.

Nick


----------



## ho92917 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey guys, is any of you contacted by the Brisbane CO called Anna?? I applied on 16 May, got CO contacted on 04 June for additional info, then I re-submitted on 05 June. Now three months has passed I am still waiting for the outcome. It's killing me. Btw I got 60 point as a recently graduated civil engineer.I would be highly appreciated if any one could give me any advice about this. Thanks!


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

has anyone tried calling GSM Brisbane for status of application.


----------



## GagsRich (Sep 12, 2016)

vk_jay said:


> Did any one was contacted by CO Marten from Brisbane??
> I was contacted on May 9, 2016 and asked for some docs. Uploaded on May 10th.
> After that no response....


Hi *vk_jay*

I have been allocated to the same CO viz Marten from Brisbane. Whats the progress on your case?

:confused2:


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

Subscribing.
CO Suzanne from Brisbane contacted on 31 Aug 
All docs uploaded on 11 Sept... now waiting patiently


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

gzstudio said:


> Subscribing.
> CO Suzanne from Brisbane contacted on 31 Aug
> All docs uploaded on 11 Sept... now waiting patiently


I also got co allocated on 31 aug. Requested docs uploaded today.
Now waiting.....


----------



## ho92917 (Sep 8, 2016)

ANZSCO: 233211 CIVIL ENGINEER

EA Result: 21-03-2016
PTE: 13-04-2016(All 65+)
Medicals and PCC: 31-04-2016
EOI 189: 11-05-2016(Total 60 Immigration points)
Visa lodged: 16-05-2016(Uploaded documents)
CO contact: 04-06-2016,Request Form 80 and other docs
CO contact: 06-06-2016,provide Form80 and Form 1022 to change an incorrect answer
GRANT: Waiting


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Sithi said:


> visa lodged on 15 Jul
> Co contacted : 3rd August (Brisbane)
> Co responded : 10th August


Hi Sithi,

Sailing on the same boat. 

Visa Lodged on 18/July/2016
CO Contacted : 03/Aug/2016
Responded to CO on " 10/Aug/2016.

Status waiting :fingerscrossed:

Mind is :boom: with tension. 


Did you get any updated ?

Thanks 
Ramesh


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Subscribing..
GSM Brisbane CO assigned..
Requested for PCC and Meds

Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

rameshbestha said:


> Hi Sithi,
> 
> Sailing on the same boat.
> 
> ...


No Update yet. Still waiting. How about you?


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

I am also waiting since july.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

110 days since Visa lodgement.
68 days since required information provided to CO.

Never ever heard from them from the last 104 days. No reply to the only email I sent requesting for update.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

209 days ... Any accountant got grant recently from gsm.brisbane ?


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

whitelight said:


> 110 days since Visa lodgement.
> 68 days since required information provided to CO.
> 
> Never ever heard from them from the last 104 days. No reply to the only email I sent requesting for update.



What occupation did you apply ?


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

*201 days here*



sm8764 said:


> 209 days ... Any accountant got grant recently from gsm.brisbane ?


201 days here - I saw just 2 grants for accountants in the last month or so.

one of them got his grant in like 10 days after lodge!

Hope they clear the accountants backlog quickly..


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Granted*



sandeep3004 said:


> 201 days here - I saw just 2 grants for accountants in the last month or so.
> 
> one of them got his grant in like 10 days after lodge!
> 
> Hope they clear the accountants backlog quickly..


OMG!!!just got the golden email..havent even gone through it...I am shivering...thinking it is a dream...I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo relieved.

more to follow - going out to spend next 5 minutes to read the email.

Thanks everyone and the great almighty!!!


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

sandeep3004 said:


> OMG!!!just got the golden email..havent even gone through it...I am shivering...thinking it is a dream...I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo relieved.
> 
> more to follow - going out to spend next 5 minutes to read the email.
> 
> Thanks everyone and the great almighty!!!


Great ... congratulations ! That was quick  

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> Great ... congratulations ! That was quick
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Please share your timeline.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

sm8764 said:


> What occupation did you apply ?


Electrical Engineer


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

What documents were requested each time and were you contacted by the same CO all three occasions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

whitelight said:


> 110 days since Visa lodgement.
> 68 days since required information provided to CO.
> 
> Never ever heard from them from the last 104 days. No reply to the only email I sent requesting for update.




68 days is all right. The tend to respond 4-12 weeks after contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

HI everyone,
Im new to this forum. I have applied for 189 visa along with my wife as a dependent. I am a civil engineer by profession with 7 years experience in the field. I had applied for Professional engineer and have been granted the same by EA. I have submitted all the required documents to case officer and still waiting for the grant. My case officer was assigned from the Brisbane GSM office.

Any idea how long it would take for the Visa grant. DO advise whether i need to do anything from my side to speed up the process. 

I have been with the same firm for 7 years. Would any verification be carried out and if so would it take more time ?

Here is my timeline:
ILETS score : R-9, L-9, S-8.5, W-8, Overall = 8.5
Points : 75
EA application submission: 28/June/16
Received assessment from EA : 12/July/16
EOI submission : 14/July/16
Invitation received : 20/July/16
PR application lodged : 3/Aug/16
Medicals submitted : 16/Aug/16
CO assignment: 22/Aug/16
Further documents submitted( PCC, marriage certificate ): 25/Aug/16
Waiting for Grant :


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rohlek said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> Im new to this forum. I have applied for 189 visa along with my wife as a dependent. I am a civil engineer by profession with 7 years experience in the field. I had applied for Professional engineer and have been granted the same by EA. I have submitted all the required documents to case officer and still waiting for the grant. My case officer was assigned from the Brisbane GSM office.
> 
> ...




In average it takes 75 days to get a grant. If you get before that - lucky, after - unlucky. A long as long as all docs are submitted - nothing extra you can do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> In average it takes 75 days to get a grant. If you get before that - lucky, after - unlucky. A long as long as all docs are submitted - nothing extra you can do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you andrey ! Any idea whether the Brisbane team takes more time than the adelaide one or vice versa ? Does the points really help in fast tracking the case or is it the same with everyone? 

Does it help our case if give the case officer a call or email to check?


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

I tried calling GSM Brisbane last week, it goes to regular call center. On asking for current status of application they say your case is under verification/checks & within the processing time. Its a standard response.
I see that in past many people called the GSM and within 2 days they got the grant - I am not sure what specifically they asked to the call center person. Anyone who was able to expedite his grant by calling GSM office - can you please advice what you specifically asked on phone that resulted in faster grant?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

coffee123 said:


> I tried calling GSM Brisbane last week, it goes to regular call center. On asking for current status of application they say your case is under verification/checks & within the processing time. Its a standard response.
> I see that in past many people called the GSM and within 2 days they got the grant - I am not sure what specifically they asked to the call center person. Anyone who was able to expedite his grant by calling GSM office - can you please advice what you specifically asked on phone that resulted in faster grant?




Calling does not help. No evidence at all. 

It wastes dibp time. Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

It seems gsm brisbane is not responding to emails and they are very slow. Has anyone got reply from this office?


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Nope- no response on email. But this is for Adelaide as well.
Compared to Adelaide Brisbane is very slow.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

coffee123 said:


> Nope- no response on email. But this is for Adelaide as well.
> Compared to Adelaide Brisbane is very slow.




About the same  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> About the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was also under the same impression. But, after seeing the recent trend of visa grants in Immitracker, do you really think that the process times of Adelaide and Brisbane are about the same? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

It seems there are fewer case officers in GSM Brisbane though


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> About the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We need to use overall average, there is a report for that, maybe recently faster, but long term about the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Any grants from GSM Brisbane today?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kooljack007 said:


> Any grants from GSM Brisbane today?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Only 1 from Adelaide so far... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samgee002 (Apr 11, 2016)

Pls does anyone have Monica & Alexandra CO's from Brisbane?


----------



## kooljack007 (Aug 4, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Only 1 from Adelaide so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh..k..😔

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Prem448 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello everyone. I lodged the EOI on 19 june 2016 and received an ITA on 21 june 2016 and applied for a 189 visa along with my wife on 14 july 2016. My first CO contact was on 5th august where they asked for additional information: further documents clarifying our relationship apart from marriage certificate and her PCC since she studied outside the country. I provided all the documents a week after that but still haven't heard from them. We were married just a few days before lodging the application. Is this the reason for the delay? What further required documents can we expect from the DIBP.


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

samgee002 said:


> Pls does anyone have Monica & Alexandra CO's from Brisbane?


What's with them ?


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

Still waiting for the grant. Its been 71 days now, since i lodged my PR. Dont know how long its gonna take. Mine is with the brisbane team. 
-------------------------------------------
ILETS score : R-9, L-9, S-8.5, W-8, Overall = 8.5
Points : 75
EA application submission: 28/June/16
Received assessment from EA : 12/July/16
EOI submission : 14/July/16
Invitation received : 20/July/16
PR application lodged : 3/Aug/16
Medicals submitted : 16/Aug/16
CO assignment: 22/Aug/16
Further documents submitted( PCC, marriage certificate ): 25/Aug/16
Waiting for Grant :


----------



## kooljack007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Rohlek said:


> Still waiting for the grant. Its been 71 days now, since i lodged my PR. Dont know how long its gonna take. Mine is with the brisbane team.
> -------------------------------------------
> ILETS score : R-9, L-9, S-8.5, W-8, Overall = 8.5
> Points : 75
> ...


Hi..for which job code have you applied?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

civil engineer- 233211


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rohlek said:


> civil engineer- 233211




Hi Rohlek,

It's good to know that you're also a civil engineer waiting for PR visa grant. I am also a civil engineer applied for PR visa.What's your email address?
We can have a chat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

Rohlek said:


> Still waiting for the grant. Its been 71 days now, since i lodged my PR. Dont know how long its gonna take. Mine is with the brisbane team.
> -------------------------------------------
> ILETS score : R-9, L-9, S-8.5, W-8, Overall = 8.5
> Points : 75
> ...


233 days ... Brisbane team

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

Come on Brisbane team please give some grants today. Team Adelaide is so quick.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi Rohlek,
> 
> 
> Rohlek said:
> ...


me too civil engineer from Nepal,,, can u guys share the name of CO,,, and what's the timeline of Ravi ji?? no civil engineer has been granted in Oct till now as per immitracker


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> Come on Brisbane team please give some grants today. Team Adelaide is so quick.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


One grant from brisbane team today for July applicant , co contacted on August


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi GagsRich, 
Still Waiting.... It's gonna be 6 whole months in 17 days after application.. And add another 14 days its 6 months after I replied to the CO !!!!!!

What is your status?

My Timeline

189
Invited 27 April 2016
Visa Lodged on 27 April 2016
CO allocated on 9 May 2016.
Uploaded Additional docs on 10 May 2016.
Grant: XXX


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

*Form 80 and 1221*

Hi Everyone,

Today I received an email from CO, given below:

"*In the meantime, can you and your wife re-complete Form 80 and Form 1221 and return them to this office for further assessment as I cannot read both Forms (in sort of scan issue)"* 

Now how do I submit these forms. Should I do it in editable format the way they are. Coz I tried scanning and CO says its not good enough to read.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

*Form 80 and 1221*

Hi Everyone,

Today I received an email from CO, given below:

"*In the meantime, can you and your wife re-complete Form 80 and Form 1221 and return them to this office for further assessment as I cannot read both Forms (in sort of scan issue)"* 

Now how do I submit these forms. Should I do it in editable format the way they are. Coz I tried scanning and CO says its not good enough to read.


----------



## Sammywemmy (Feb 3, 2016)

Do it in editable format, then load ur signature on d final page. Adobe acrobat pro can do that. However, I filled mine with a pen and scanned. But yes, it is doable.


Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I received an email from CO, given below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sammywemmy (Feb 3, 2016)

Good morning all. U know dat sweet feeling where u feel pretty and just wanna kiss urself? 
I woke this morning feeling dat way; I still do.

23 January 2016 : IELTS (L R W S - 9, 8.5, 8, 7). I immediately requested for a remark of the speaking section.

24 February 2016: PTE (L R W S : 90 85 90 66)

22 April 2016: IELTS speaking bumped to 8. Plus I got my refund.

31 May 2016: CDR submission to EA

17 June 2016: Positive outcome (Engr. Tech)

18 June 2016: EOI submitted 

06 July 2016: Invitation to apply 

09 August 2016: Visa application lodged

12 September 2016: CO contact for wife's functional English (she wasn't satisfied with letter from her school)

25 September 2016: Uploaded wife's PTE scores. L R W S 82 74 66 81

13 October 2016: Grants received in mailbox, for me, my wife and daughter. IED 9th Aug 2017. Processing team - Brisbane.

I didn't use work experience points. Just d minimum 60 points.

After worrying and fuzzing over nothing, I finally have it. At work right now, but it is a sweet feeling. Still thanking God for it all. I read contents on this forum and it has rili helped. Grateful to everyone for their contributions. I wish us all success in our endeavors. May our dreams come true.


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

kamalendra said:


> me too civil engineer from Nepal,,, can u guys share the name of CO,,, and what's the timeline of Ravi ji?? no civil engineer has been granted in Oct till now as per immitracker


Its Jennie. By the way does anyone know what a position number for CO is ?


----------



## Nick Spatula (Dec 10, 2015)

*Granted*

Hi guys just want to share my time line:

Visa 189
Anzsco CODE 233313 - Electrical Engineer

Application Submitted - 3/08/16
CO Contact (PCC Australia) - 20/08/16 
Documents Uploaded - 21/08/16
Visa Granted - 19/10/16

Nick


----------



## kooljack007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi guys just want to share my time line:
> 
> Visa 189
> Anzsco CODE 233313 - Electrical Engineer
> ...


Congrats ☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi guys just want to share my time line:
> 
> Visa 189
> Anzsco CODE 233313 - Electrical Engineer
> ...


Congrats Nick! 

Guys, I just heard from my agent that DIBP has extended their normal processing times of 3 months to up to 5 months considering the volume of applications. 

I just can't digest this! 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Rohlek said:


> Congrats Nick!
> 
> Guys, I just heard from my agent that DIBP has extended their normal processing times of 3 months to up to 5 months considering the volume of applications.
> 
> ...


😯

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sammywemmy said:


> Good morning all. U know dat sweet feeling where u feel pretty and just wanna kiss urself?
> I woke this morning feeling dat way; I still do.
> 
> 23 January 2016 : IELTS (L R W S - 9, 8.5, 8, 7). I immediately requested for a remark of the speaking section.
> ...



congrats and all the best for future endeavours


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I received an email from CO, given below:
> 
> ...



do it with a pdf editor, take printout of last page, sign, scan and merge with remaining pages


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi guys just want to share my time line:
> 
> Visa 189
> Anzsco CODE 233313 - Electrical Engineer
> ...


Congrats Nick


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rohlek said:


> Congrats Nick!
> 
> Guys, I just heard from my agent that DIBP has extended their normal processing times of 3 months to up to 5 months considering the volume of applications.
> 
> ...


3 to 5.... lol....


----------



## mekabubu (Mar 26, 2016)

Rohlek said:


> Congrats Nick!
> 
> Guys, I just heard from my agent that DIBP has extended their normal processing times of 3 months to up to 5 months considering the volume of applications.
> 
> ...


he probably just means that brisbane team is taking more than the normal 3 months to process applcations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rohlek said:


> Congrats Nick!
> 
> Guys, I just heard from my agent that DIBP has extended their normal processing times of 3 months to up to 5 months considering the volume of applications.
> 
> ...




Is this online anywhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Is this online anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is not online anywhere. It was told to my agent verbally when he went in person to enquire on some applications 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

How long does brisbane team takes once we have replied the information as asked .. i replied within 2 days .. should i hv to wait for 28 days or more


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

how fast CO would get back after you provide the details - this is unpredictable, at times I have seen grants coming within 5 days, 2-3 weeks & then we have people waiting for months together.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

coffee123 said:


> how fast CO would get back after you provide the details - this is unpredictable, at times I have seen grants coming within 5 days, 2-3 weeks & then we have people waiting for months together.




Average 3-6 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iqbal001 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Visa for Wife (Additional Applicant)*

Hi All,

I just received grant notification for 189 visa :yo:. I am about to marry in the next month and wish to go there along with my wife. Please advise possible options to do so. IED given to me is 15th June, 2017 so there is enough time available to arrange visa for her.

Looking forward to kind advise from experts.


----------



## mint123 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have seen many applicants whose visa application has took some time to process due to the claimant of working experience points. Is it true that this will lengthen the processing time to grant the visa?

As I was wondering should I claim 5 points from partner skills instead of claiming the 5 points from working experience? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Average 3-6 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Called DIBP, the person said the current processing times are 6-8 months. I guess would just have to wait till they clear the cases.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Iqbal001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iqbal001 (Jul 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. Anybody can guide me on my query please?


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Got my grant just now  , it was a wait of ~ 75 days after responding to CO for additional document.

Throughout the process I searched almost dozens of forum but this was the only forum with actual information (be it anything you would find the details). Thanks to all  
Hats off to expat forum!


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats mate


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

coffee123 said:


> Got my grant just now  , it was a wait of ~ 75 days after responding to CO for additional document.
> 
> Throughout the process I searched almost dozens of forum but this was the only forum with actual information (be it anything you would find the details). Thanks to all
> Hats off to expat forum!


You Said you called DIBP yesterday, could you please share the number you have called.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Sithi said:


> You Said you called DIBP yesterday, could you please share the number you have called.


I have been calling them almost every 2-3 weeks, everytime its a standard reply 'in progress, please wait..." does not look like calling them made any difference.

anyways if you want you can call them at +1 611300364613, it takes ~ 15 minutes to 1 hr waiting to get someone pick the line.

All the best.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

coffee123 said:


> I have been calling them almost every 2-3 weeks, everytime its a standard reply 'in progress, please wait..." does not look like calling them made any difference.
> 
> anyways if you want you can call them at +1 611300364613, it takes ~ 15 minutes to 1 hr waiting to get someone pick the line.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you for your swift response.


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

coffee123 said:


> Called DIBP, the person said the current processing times are 6-8 months. I guess would just have to wait till they clear the cases.


Congrats mate! Even my agent confirmed the same and it seems they shall soon be updating the new timelines on their website 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

I received my grant just now. 

I contacted GSM Brisbane yesterday to ask about the process as I was planning to apply for bridging B visa to temporary leave the country. Not sure if that the reason my grant came today.


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> I received my grant just now.
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted GSM Brisbane yesterday to ask about the process as I was planning to apply for bridging B visa to temporary leave the country. Not sure if that the reason my grant came today.



congrats 
did you have any CO contact?
if so how much time after the submission u got grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, CO contacted me for more info (form 80 + couple more docs)
Grant received 67 days after submission of further documents



amanchhina33 said:


> congrats
> did you have any CO contact?
> if so how much time after the submission u got grant
> 
> ...


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> Yes, CO contacted me for more info (form 80 + couple more docs)
> Grant received 67 days after submission of further documents


Congrats mate, what did they say when u asked about ur application update?


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

farjaf said:


> Congrats mate, what did they say when u asked about ur application update?


They did not replied my email, but the grant came one day after.
I am not quite sure if it is coincident thou.


----------



## mdyehiya (Mar 8, 2016)

*About to complete 1yr of applction*

We applied through agent and waiting for grant for so long.. 
6 months past since we upload last PCC document

Email and follow-up through agent doesn't help..

IGIS complaint will help ?
Any pointers

==========================================
ACS - Nov 2015
IELTS (65) - Nov2015
Visa lodged - 01 Dec 2015
Medical done - 12 Dec 2015
Last CO contact - 04 May 2016
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

mdyehiya said:


> We applied through agent and waiting for grant for so long..
> 6 months past since we upload last PCC document
> 
> Email and follow-up through agent doesn't help..
> ...


what is stopping you from calling dibp directly for status update? just have your passport number ready.
is your agent mara certified?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gzstudio said:


> I received my grant just now.
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted GSM Brisbane yesterday to ask about the process as I was planning to apply for bridging B visa to temporary leave the country. Not sure if that the reason my grant came today.




Congrats and all the best! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

hey guys i was a silent reader here but today i want to share i got the golden email the GRANT mine and my husband's
233914-Engineering Technologist
Visa lodged -12 Oct 2016
Documents -12/10/16
Resume uploaded-7/11/2016
CO contact-10/11/2016
doc uploaded-10/11/2016
Photo uploaded-20/11/2016
21/11/2016- grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amanchhina33 said:


> hey guys i was a silent reader here but today i want to share i got the golden email the GRANT mine and my husband's
> 233914-Engineering Technologist
> Visa lodged -12 Oct 2016
> Documents -12/10/16
> ...




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Brisbane.


----------



## romeldoshi (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Guys,

So I have applied for 189 subclass. My timeline is as below;

Visa Lodgement - May 8th 2016
Request for Doc - May 26th 2016
Doc Submitted - May 31st 2016
Request for wife's PCC - August 8th 2016
Wife's Australia PCC Submitted - August 17th 2016

Haven't heard from them after that. It has been over 4 months now. 

The Brisbane office number which I have is +61 7 31 36 7000. Everytime I try to call this number, I am unable to get someone to attend the call. 

I have been patient so far but it just makes me wonder why it would take so long after request for wife's PCC. 

Does anyone have any guidance on this? Is there any other number I should be calling to get the status?

Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

romeldoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I have applied for 189 subclass. My timeline is as below;
> 
> ...




Some are waiting longer. Calling will not really help.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Some are waiting longer. Calling will not really help.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Dear andrey,
Recently, many people call them and get grant after one ot two day.. B allen from Pakistan one of them. So, how can you tell us calling will not work.


----------



## romeldoshi (Aug 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Some are waiting longer. Calling will not really help.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Is there a timeline where after your Visa lodgement, it would take maximum 1 year for the outcome to come?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear andrey,
> 
> Recently, many people call them and get grant after one ot two day.. B allen from Pakistan one of them. So, how can you tell us calling will not work.




I am not sure about many - rather coincidence - yes, however, the relation between the calls and grants does not exist. Calls do not speed up the processing. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

romeldoshi said:


> Is there a timeline where after your Visa lodgement, it would take maximum 1 year for the outcome to come?




No.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## romeldoshi (Aug 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


So how does it work for the medicals in that case? The medicals done are valid for a period of 1 year from the date of approval.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 Bro,
I am just doing kidding with you. Grant all depend upon the luck.
Some people are getting their grant in just 15 days without submitting form 80 and 1221 and some of them are waiting more than one and half year.
Best of luck
I submitted request PCC on first week of dec after that no sound from the CO.
Just pray for us.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

uys, 
Does anyone could brief me when could I intimate CO about changes in circumstances (new baby born) .Due date of delivery is in Feb/March. Shall i inform them now or after baby birth?
As I am planning to hold my case if grant did not came till Mid of February. I know its first time and I do not know that CO will hold my case or not as I have already gone through medicals. 
My question is wether I have to pay fee to DIBP for addition of child if case is put on hold.
and if CO did not put my case on hold than what route i have to take to add new born baby and what is visa fees for that.
Thanks


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> uys,
> Does anyone could brief me when could I intimate CO about changes in circumstances (new baby born) .Due date of delivery is in Feb/March. Shall i inform them now or after baby birth?
> As I am planning to hold my case if grant did not came till Mid of February. I know its first time and I do not know that CO will hold my case or not as I have already gone through medicals.
> My question is wether I have to pay fee to DIBP for addition of child if case is put on hold.
> ...


You need to inform dibp as soon you come to know wife is pregnant.

Update with change is circumstances with details. Your case will be holded till baby born.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> You need to inform dibp as soon you come to know wife is pregnant.
> 
> Update with change is circumstances with details. Your case will be holded till baby born.


And visa fee for new born will be applicable or wave off ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> And visa fee for new born will be applicable or wave off ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Applicable....


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> Applicable....


Ahh. But I have read in some posts that visa fee is waved off if case is put on hold . Are your confirmed sir ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Ahh. But I have read in some posts that visa fee is waved off if case is put on hold . Are your confirmed sir ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


After your payment of visa fees only your application will be considered.


The fees I am talking is for new born baby which may need to pay after delivery.....


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> After your payment of visa fees only your application will be considered.
> 
> 
> The fees I am talking is for new born baby which may need to pay after delivery.....


I just confirmed from sultan Azam( expat member) . He also had a same scenario but he hold is medicals but I had already done with it. He Says that baby fees is wave off if child born during processing of case.
I am just worried that wether my co will hold my case it not as i have already given all documents they need.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> I just confirmed from sultan Azam( expat member) . He also had a same scenario but he hold is medicals but I had already done with it. He Says that baby fees is wave off if child born during processing of case.
> I am just worried that wether my co will hold my case it not as i have already given all documents they need.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


OK. Noted. During process.....

If you have informed CO about delivery it will be holded till delivery.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> OK. Noted. During process.....
> 
> If you have informed CO about delivery it will be holded till delivery.


Yeh..now let's see what my co do with my case...

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sumit003 (Sep 6, 2014)

145 days and counting..

Age - 30 points
IELTS April 2016 - 10 points (Not used)
IEA Assessment Fast Track - 29-Jun-16 (233512)
IEA Assessment Result - Positive 15th July 2016 - 15 Points
EOI 190 Submission for NSW SS - 19-Jul-16
PTE August 2016 - L 90|S 85|R 84|W 90 - 20 points
EOI 189 Submission - 8-Aug-16
189 Invite to Apply - 17-Aug-16
Application lodged for Visa - 24-Aug-16
PCC - 2-Sep16 & 26-Sep-16 (Spouse)
Medicals - 3-Sep-16
CO Assigned - GSM Brisbane 12-Sep-16
Documents submitted - 6-Oct-16
Awaiting Grant


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

No grants from Brisbane ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## pm10481 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine on 12 Jan


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Strange, Ideally there should be a time limit. Probably 1 year for finalization i.e. Grant/Reject.
Atleast thats what you expect from a developed nation. This can't be infinite, one needs to move on.


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

pm10481 said:


> Mine on 12 Jan


Pretty quick.. Congrats PM!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ethical.prodigy said:


> Strange, Ideally there should be a time limit. Probably 1 year for finalization i.e. Grant/Reject.
> 
> Atleast thats what you expect from a developed nation. This can't be infinite, one needs to move on.




I think when it cone to security - i was ready to wait for 2 years, or as long as it would require to process a visa.

Yes, one may find it unfair to be kept waiting for so long for no reason, but we've got to understand security is critical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ethical.prodigy said:


> Strange, Ideally there should be a time limit. Probably 1 year for finalization i.e. Grant/Reject.
> Atleast thats what you expect from a developed nation. This can't be infinite, one needs to move on.


Protecting boders are indispensable for developed nations. Generally they carry on with cases till their satisfaction thus some have to wait a long .
Hope you will get it soon

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I think when it cone to security - i was ready to wait for 2 years, or as long as it would require to process a visa.
> 
> Yes, one may find it unfair to be kept waiting for so long for no reason, but we've got to understand security is critical.
> 
> ...



@Andrey/Singh - Thanks for sharing that. 

I do agree security is key. For me life is short and time is of essence. Personally I would prefer DIBP to come up with an end date. This gives better chance for both the parties to realign with their goals. This would save their time and money as well. Atleast for me, a rejection would allow to enter another door (may be for betterment) and a grant would put me into a new place.

I am amazed to see that a lot of guys in the forums have patience and are waiting for 189 grants since long time. 

The immitracker shows 736 cases pending but may be people forgot to update after they received grants. Only god knows it all


----------



## mohna (Mar 1, 2016)

*long wait in 189 visa*

Hi All,

My 189 Visa application is in “Assessment in progress “ for almost 3 months. CO contacted me on 8 Nov asking for Form 80. I uploaded form 80 on 9 Nov 2016 , all other documents were already uploaded.
Since then there is no activity. There SLA of 3 months will get over by 9Feb 2017, I think. What should I do to know the status of my application and to expedite the process? Should I be worried? 

Thanks.


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

you may try to call DIBP to ask the status of your application.



mohna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 189 Visa application is in “Assessment in progress “ for almost 3 months. CO contacted me on 8 Nov asking for Form 80. I uploaded form 80 on 9 Nov 2016 , all other documents were already uploaded.
> Since then there is no activity. There SLA of 3 months will get over by 9Feb 2017, I think. What should I do to know the status of my application and to expedite the process? Should I be worried?
> ...


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

who else is waiting for grant from GSM.brisbane?


----------



## coolmaddy (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi,

I am also waiting my grant from GSM Brisbane. My CO contacted e on 13 October to submit Hong-Kong PCC for me and my wife within 28 Days. 

According to HK police dept, they sent the letter to GSM brisbane on 1st November 2016 and since than application status is :"Assessment in Progress". It has almost been 3 months now.

What can be done? Any suggestions. I checked with my previous companies and till now no verification call or mail.

Please suggest.


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

coolmaddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also waiting my grant from GSM Brisbane. My CO contacted e on 13 October to submit Hong-Kong PCC for me and my wife within 28 Days.
> 
> ...


Did you press Information provided button? If yes, 
Wait for another two weeks for an update.

Incase you do not receive any update:
It is likely that your case would have gone for additional checks and hence the delay.

Looking at myimmitracker, seems like you are falling under worst case scenario, so you should receive an update by July 2017. 

Dont get tensed, be calm and enjoy your life till then.


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

It's not worst case scenario. 
Check below..


Visa Lodged on- 27 Apr 2016 
1st CO contact - 09 May 2016 
Responded to CO - 10 May 2016 
Status - Assessment in progress


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

vk_jay said:


> It's not worst case scenario.
> Check below..
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for that bro. I mean't the present worst case as depicted by immitracker.

Appreciate your patience. All the best, possibly you are very near to the grant.


----------



## Ananyasen (Nov 24, 2016)

Whats the current waiting period now after 1st contact from CO


----------



## mohna (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I received my grant. I called them and after one week i received the grant.

THanks,


----------



## Iniya_R (May 22, 2016)

mohna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my grant. I called them and after one week i received the grant.
> 
> THanks,


Congratulations!  could you please provide me the GSM Brisbane contact number if you have?


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

vk_jay said:


> It's not worst case scenario.
> Check below..
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, which part of India have you applied from? Hyderabad? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek (Sep 25, 2016)

denizu said:


> who else is waiting for grant from GSM.brisbane?


Me!!! It's been 7 months now.. Phew!!! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BT_A (Mar 7, 2017)

denizu said:


> who else is waiting for grant from GSM.brisbane?


I am still waiting!
Application was lodged back on 03 Oct 2016!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats! Calling and granting is not related  many never call and still get their grants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Got the grand from GSM brisbane yesterday. Total 167 days... What a journey... Strange thing is why they took almost 4 months since i responded to first CO contact and during this period they didn't ask for the employment verification.


----------



## DammyK (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations mate....


fahim_shahid said:


> Got the grand from GSM brisbane yesterday. Total 167 days... What a journey... Strange thing is why they took almost 4 months since i responded to first CO contact and during this period they didn't ask for the employment verification.


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

denizu said:


> who else is waiting for grant from GSM.brisbane?


Yup one more here..!!

Visa Lodged - 30 th May'16
Co contact - 8 th June'16
Info provided - 28 th June'16
Waiting since then
Mailed them once in Feb'17
Got just a standard reply

Any advice..?


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

Best of luck guyz! Hope March would surprise us with grant! 

:laser: Brisbanians! Happy Holi!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ramarajan_me said:


> Yup one more here..!!
> 
> Visa Lodged - 30 th May'16
> Co contact - 8 th June'16
> ...




A lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

[/quote]



A lot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I know what you are going to say Andrey.. 
A LOT of Patience and Waiting..


----------



## naomi12 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello friends,I had applied online for points based skilled visa 189 under telecommunication professional.its been like 7 months already. i got phone call verification on 5th feb 2017 and had not heard from them.after going through this forum i decided to email them on 6th march 2017 and finally today i receive email from the immigration stating further additional information like this:

please include additional information asap.
-Employment history
Please clarify the following periods of employment. If you were unemployed during any period, please include a separate line for each period, include:
1. How you occupied your time (for example, but not limited to: Seeking employment, Preparing for further study)
2. How you financially supported yourself during periods of unemployment
xxx-xxx


-Education information:
Please clarify how you were financially supported during the following period of education:
feb 20010 to feb 2015).


I think this is from Form 80? what should i do? should i re edit the whole form 80 and send or just answer the points and email them. anyone has such experience? please help me.i am also confuse about the kind of reply i need to mention like for example my parents funded me during my unemployment so i just write support from parents? whats the outcome of this kindof questions.is it serious???haha..i just have lost it...thanks guys.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

A lot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I know what you are going to say Andrey.. 
A LOT of Patience and Waiting.. [/QUOTE]



Thats the key. Please note: i struggled myself but advising now is easy  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

[/QUOTE]



Thats the key. Please note: i struggled myself but advising now is easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I only feel for my agent.. Everytime I talk to him, he had to cut a sorry figure that my application is facing such delay.. Personally I hv had struggles too.. But this wait had changed me as a person.. 

And you, my man you always talk a lot of sense.. But I feel for you, that for some people it's hard to digest your advice and give you rough time.. Keep up the good work buddy.. The forum needs you..


----------



## mekabubu (Mar 26, 2016)

any verification happened for you?



Thats the key. Please note: i struggled myself but advising now is easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I only feel for my agent.. Everytime I talk to him, he had to cut a sorry figure that my application is facing such delay.. Personally I hv had struggles too.. But this wait had changed me as a person.. 

And you, my man you always talk a lot of sense.. But I feel for you, that for some people it's hard to digest your advice and give you rough time.. Keep up the good work buddy.. The forum needs you..[/QUOTE]


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

mekabubu said:


> any verification happened for you?


No verification yet. Couple of times had calls from AHC. But didn't attend it as I thought it's just a random promotion call. Waiting and just Waiting..

Whats with your case brother..?


----------



## alex174 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Granted after 176 days!*

Hi guys,

Just got my 189 visa granted after a very long wait (176, still within the new 6 month processing time). Seems like Brisbane is starting to clear the backlog of mechanical engineers. I have been quietly checking this forum almost everyday since I lodged the visa and it has slowly become my therapy to remain patient. A very important piece of advice that keeps being mentioned but I must repeat is to frontload all documents as it makes the grant much faster. I am posting my details below, good luck to everyone!

Skill Code:233512 Mechanical Engineer
IELTS Exam : 26/09/2015, S8 R9 W8.5 L9
EA MSA Positive : 08/09/2016
EOI submitted: 60 points 08/09/2016
ITA: 28/09/2016
189 Visa Lodged: 28/09/2016
CO Contact: 19/10/16 (Brisbane: asked for PCCs, Form 80, Degree Transcript, Health Check)
Documents Uploaded: 09/11/2017
Grant date: 23/03/2017
IED: 10/10/2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alex174 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

gzstudio said:


> I received my grant just now.
> 
> I contacted GSM Brisbane yesterday to ask about the process as I was planning to apply for bridging B visa to temporary leave the country. Not sure if that the reason my grant came today.


hi gzstudio,

on which number did you call to contact with gsm brisbane. plz let me know i also planning to contact them ..its been long waiting for 4 month after co contact additional documents submitted.

thank you
manoh


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

manoh said:


> hi gzstudio,
> 
> on which number did you call to contact with gsm brisbane. plz let me know i also planning to contact them ..its been long waiting for 4 month after co contact additional documents submitted.
> 
> ...


Anyone can guide me as i am also waiting for CO reply since last 3 months. Visa190 filed for Queensland in December, CO contacted January starting then after no reply....

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reejh (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey guys...I am also waiting 189 grant from gsm brisbane...its been 160 days and wait is getting longer n longer. I have several calls to DIBP on +61131881, +611300364613 and each time I got reply that there is large backlog for gsm brisbane.

Is there any other number to call?


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey, are you saying the GSM team mentioned over call that they have large backlog? Can you elaborate your conversation with them. 

Thanks



Reejh said:


> Hey guys...I am also waiting 189 grant from gsm brisbane...its been 160 days and wait is getting longer n longer. I have several calls to DIBP on +61131881, +611300364613 and each time I got reply that there is large backlog for gsm brisbane.
> 
> Is there any other number to call?


----------



## Reejh (Feb 25, 2017)

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hey, are you saying the GSM team mentioned over call that they have large backlog? Can you elaborate your conversation with them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Nothing to elaborate mate, it was a brief conversion. Lady asked me TXN no. and after checking on system, she told me that delay is due to large backlog from gsm brisbane. I asked how much time more it can take, she replied that she can't tell. Thats it.


----------



## Reejh (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi all, yesterday I got mail from CO, she asked me to provide ' Character Statutory Declaration' to process waiver Panama PCC. I was unable to provide Panama PCC as Panama do not issue PCC to non- residents.
I have already uploaded 'Statutory Declaration' and responded to CO. 
Does anybody knows how much time it takes for processing waiver Panama PCC?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Reejh said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got mail from CO, she asked me to provide ' Character Statutory Declaration' to process waiver Panama PCC. I was unable to provide Panama PCC as Panama do not issue PCC to non- residents.
> I have already uploaded 'Statutory Declaration' and responded to CO.
> Does anybody knows how much time it takes for processing waiver Panama PCC?


As far as I know there is no separate timelines for waiving PCC. Once all other checks are done and if CO does not require any more information then you will get your grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Reejh said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got mail from CO, she asked me to provide ' Character Statutory Declaration' to process waiver Panama PCC. I was unable to provide Panama PCC as Panama do not issue PCC to non- residents.
> I have already uploaded 'Statutory Declaration' and responded to CO.
> Does anybody knows how much time it takes for processing waiver Panama PCC?




It would take standard 4-12 weeks ir longer in case of any additional verifications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey all,
Does anyone knows the reason why there is no grant at all from gsm Brisbane? As per immitracker there is no grant in this entire month.


----------



## Ananyasen (Nov 24, 2016)

Anybody waiting for visa grant since March?!


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Ananyasen said:


> Anybody waiting for visa grant since March?!


I lodged on April 13th,did u have a co contact and if yes,are u assigned to Brisbane gsm?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have lodged my visa on 21 May 2017. It seems that Brisbane team takes more time compared to Adelaide team. 

Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 21 May 2017. It seems that Brisbane team takes more time compared to Adelaide team.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree?


 Everybody in the forum says so, but I think whole process is centralised and it doesn't matter which gsm u r assigned to. Once assigned to bris can get a grant from ade.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 21 May 2017. It seems that Brisbane team takes more time compared to Adelaide team.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree?



Yup, I also noticed that


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Based on the stats - the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Only one grant from Brisbane this month on myimmitracker.out:
I wonder what the issue is?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DeanB said:


> Only one grant from Brisbane this month on myimmitracker.out:
> I wonder what the issue is?




One person reported delay mail coming through... maybe thats the reason , although it does not depend in PC. However some grants are coming from Adelaide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Todays score on immitracker at time of post:
Adelaide - 7
Brisbane - 0


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

DeanB said:


> Todays score on immitracker at time of post:
> 
> Adelaide - 7
> 
> Brisbane - 0




So my note was a bit accurate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> DeanB said:
> 
> 
> > Only one grant from Brisbane this month on myimmitracker.
> ...


 I didn't understand what is delay in mail,can u explain please.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Guys , why grants are still delaying from Brisbane ??!!! experts of the forum have any opinions ? a lot of rumors popping up


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

OZ-IMMI said:


> subscribing


Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to, or unsubscribe from, a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar. 

Thank you. 
kaju


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

kaju said:


> Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to, or unsubscribe from, a thread.
> 
> You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar.
> 
> ...


thanks, didn't know this feature before


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Received grant yesterday thanks to Allah swt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akash_futureca (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats bro



umaerkhan said:


> Received grant yesterday thanks to Allah swt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

Receive grant from GSM Brisbane June 6,2017  visa 489 State sponsored


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> Received grant yesterday thanks to Allah swt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Received grant yesterday thanks to Allah swt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats bro, whats your timeline ?


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> Received grant yesterday thanks to Allah swt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your timeline ?


----------



## abhimsc9 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Visa 189 grants from GSM Adelaide*

Hello guys,

My name is ABHI

I have lodged my visa application after getting the invitation on 19th October 2016 for 189 subclass PR Visa.
Till now my visa is not yet granted. The status in immi account shows "RECEIVE" from last eight months.

After inquiring from case office in APRIL 2017, they replied that they are actively assessing the application and don't require any further information or documents.

Can anyone suggest what could be the probable scenario? When Should I expect a decision from their side?
How much maximum they can delay in making a decision?


Occupation Code: 233512 [Mechanical Engineer]
Total Points claimed: 60 Points
Date of getting Invitation from Skill Select: 12/10/2016
Date of Visa Lodge: 19th October 2016 [All documents submitted on same day]
Case allocated to case Officer: 2nd November 2016 [GSM Adelaide]
Total days Lapsed since Visa Lodgement date: 254 days


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhimsc9 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




By the look of it, you are under external checks (as pending for more than 9 months). People tend to wait 6-18 months in such scenario. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

No hope from Brisbane applicants ?! No grants ?


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> No hope from Brisbane applicants ?! No grants ?


There are two 189 grants on myimmitracker.com today that don't list their CO Team
Let's hope that they're from Brisbane!


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

MyImmiTracker shows one grant for 190 from Brisbane team.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

akalisavn said:


> MyImmiTracker shows one grant for 190 from Brisbane team.



Thats brilliant news! :whoo:
Glad to see some movement from Brisbane!


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Another grant from Brisbane today!
Let's hope we see a few more as the day progresses! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

DeanB said:


> Another grant from Brisbane today!
> 
> Let's hope we see a few more as the day progresses! :fingerscrossed:



Gleam of light amid of darkness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirjoz (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello,

Received a response from my CO. Asking me for Form 80. Just wants to know there is afield of Proposed date to travel to Australia and the city. And I do not have any proposed date since I don't have the visa yet. So what shall I write in this. 

Also i don't know if its strange or not but the form 80 is required for my spouse only and not for myself.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Give the date you hope to arrive in Australia. My agent made my wife and myself fill the form 80 in, don't know if the CO needed both but both were submitted before CO was allocated.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

pirjoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Received a response from my CO. Asking me for Form 80. Just wants to know there is afield of Proposed date to travel to Australia and the city. And I do not have any proposed date since I don't have the visa yet. So what shall I write in this.
> 
> Also i don't know if its strange or not but the form 80 is required for my spouse only and not for myself.


If you have any date ,put it otherwise tick "NO"


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DeanB said:


> Give the date you hope to arrive in Australia. My agent made my wife and myself fill the form 80 in, don't know if the CO needed both but both were submitted before CO was allocated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk




Better to upload form80 and 1221 for both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> Better to upload form80 and 1221 for both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree . Though it is repetitive questions, it's best to submit them before co contact


----------



## pirjoz (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you all for your response. This forum and members are amazing.  

One quick question. On my Immi account the tab for Information Provided is not enable. So how can I inform the CO that I have uploaded requested documents. By email ?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

pirjoz said:


> Thank you all for your response. This forum and members are amazing.
> 
> One quick question. On my Immi account the tab for Information Provided is not enable. So how can I inform the CO that I have uploaded requested documents. By email ?


When you have clicked on info provided the co will be notified by the system. It's up to them to attend to it . You can email the co but mostly you will receive a generic response


----------



## pirjoz (Jul 5, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> When you have clicked on info provided the co will be notified by the system. It's up to them to attend to it . You can email the co but mostly you will receive a generic response


Yes I know but the issue I am facing is the tab one can click once we provide the requested docs is not enable. Last time it was enable and I clicked on it after attaching the PCC. Now that is not the case. So wondering what are the means to inform them. I guess the only option left is to reply to the email they sent .


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Does anyone know if you are assigned one single case officer to complete your application or is your application in a pool with multiple case officers handling it? :noidea:


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

DeanB said:


> Does anyone know if you are assigned one single case officer to complete your application or is your application in a pool with multiple case officers handling it? :noidea:


not possible to predict
sometimes applicant is done with single CO and other times need to get through different COs


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> not possible to predict
> sometimes applicant is done with single CO and other times need to get through different COs


Thanks! 
Was hoping that a pool system is used, don't wan't to be stuck with an overloaded CO


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

DeanB said:


> Thanks!
> Was hoping that a pool system is used, don't wan't to be stuck with an overloaded CO


I hope it is a pool of officers to handle the cases. I have seen earlier few posted with 2 or 3 CO contact with different COs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DeanB said:


> Does anyone know if you are assigned one single case officer to complete your application or is your application in a pool with multiple case officers handling it? :noidea:


based on what we know cases are generally handled by team of COs (thats based on observations). 

However, not always - in my case i had the same CO.


----------



## pirjoz (Jul 5, 2017)

DeanB said:


> Does anyone know if you are assigned one single case officer to complete your application or is your application in a pool with multiple case officers handling it? :noidea:


I have been contacted by different CO's. So I guess its who ever picks up your case once you update the docs.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

GSM Brisbane is sleeping 
l lodged my visa application on 11th May, had CO contact on 14th July, replied to CO query on 26th July. Total silence since then.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> GSM Brisbane is sleeping
> l lodged my visa application on 11th May, had CO contact on 14th July, replied to CO query on 26th July. Total silence since then.


What docs did CO ask? 

Hopefully you'll get back CO contact soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> GSM Brisbane is sleeping
> l lodged my visa application on 11th May, had CO contact on 14th July, replied to CO query on 26th July. Total silence since then.


You need to seriously tone down your expectations 

You are getting impatient when not even 3 weeks have passed since you last uploaded documents and only 3 months since visa lodgement

The current processing delay is 11-14 months

You should in fact be thankful that you have had some movement and CO contact.
There are many members who lodged before,you who have no clue what is happening to their application 


Cheers


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> What docs did CO ask?
> 
> Hopefully you'll get back CO contact soon.



Below was the CO query...

"Evidence of functional English - Degree Certificate required that compliments English medium letter already provided."

The thing was that I already provided the University letter stating that my wife is still studying and will complete her degree in Sep 2017. But they asked for Degree again, hence I provided her 7 semesters transcript along with another university letter stating that she is student of university and will get her degree in Sep 2017. Moreover I also secured Functional English letter from my wife's school along with her GCE A Levels certificate. Hope that would satisfy the CO.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Below was the CO query...
> 
> "Evidence of functional English - Degree Certificate required that compliments English medium letter already provided."
> 
> The thing was that I already provided the University letter stating that my wife is still studying and will complete her degree in Sep 2017. But they asked for Degree again, hence I provided her 7 semesters transcript along with another university letter stating that she is student of university and will get her degree in Sep 2017. Moreover I also secured Functional English letter from my wife's school along with her GCE A Levels certificate. Hope that would satisfy the CO.


Hope so. And your case processing is not so bad. You just need to be prepared for the delay.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hope so. And your case processing is not so bad. You just need to be prepared for the delay.


All prepared bro. first 50 days were tough, After that you kinda get used to it. And after 100 days, you start focusing on your routine life and your current job. Then you start forgetting if there was any such activity you did to secure any PR.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> All prepared bro. first 50 days were tough, After that you kinda get used to it. And after 100 days, you start focusing on your routine life and your current job. Then you start forgetting if there was any such activity you did to secure any PR.


This is the right strategy seeing current situation. Though keep checking your immiaccount for any status changes.


----------



## A.Khan (Jul 10, 2017)

*GSM Brisbane Sleeping*

Hi Guys,

It seems that Brisbane office is sleeping, CO contact me last time on 20-Jul-17, required Police Clearance of Pakistan, which I already provided to them way back when first time she contact me on 27-Apr-17 and I submitted all the PCC's on 14-May-17.

Since 20-Jul-17, complete silent.

My Timeline is :

Visa Lodge : 01-Mar-17
CO 1st Contact : 27-Apr-17
CO 2nd Contact : 20-Jul-17
Last Reply from My Side : 24-Jul-17
Visa Grant : Waiting !!!!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

A.Khan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It seems that Brisbane office is sleeping, CO contact me last time on 20-Jul-17, required Police Clearance of Pakistan, which I already provided to them way back when first time she contact me on 27-Apr-17 and I submitted all the PCC's on 14-May-17.
> 
> ...


I was last contacted on 14th Jul ( which was my first CO contact as well after 64 days of Visa application submission). Since then, total silence. Team Brisbane is moving at snail's pace. Still clearing Jan/Feb 2017 applicants I believe.


----------



## manujverma (May 17, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I was last contacted on 14th Jul ( which was my first CO contact as well after 64 days of Visa application submission). Since then, total silence. Team Brisbane is moving at snail's pace. Still clearing Jan/Feb 2017 applicants I believe.



Hi my application was lodged on February 22, 2017, with CO contact from GSM Brisbane on March 22, 2017 asking for PCC. Submitted the same with new passport details and form 929 on May 2, 2017. waiting since then. No update from Brisbane office since then. Awaiting grant since then...fingers crossed


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Heyy I got letter of natural justice from team Brisbane,I think cases which are scrutinised will be sent to Brisbane.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> Heyy I got letter of natural justice from team Brisbane,I think cases which are scrutinised will be sent to Brisbane.


You don't seem to be worried about it ?

Cheers


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> nitinr2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Heyy I got letter of natural justice from team Brisbane,I think cases which are scrutinised will be sent to Brisbane.
> ...


 obviously worried but I have strong documents to defend myself,it's actually a mere confusion.


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have my own office in a business center and they found another office also in the same address, but they are not aware that it's a business center and lot of offices operate from that building. If they are satisfied with the documents,how long they might take? That's the big question.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> I have my own office in a business center and they found another office also in the same address, but they are not aware that it's a business center and lot of offices operate from that building. If they are satisfied with the documents,how long they might take? That's the big question.


Once you submit the reply, I presume they would visit your correct office and verify

So once that visit your office and appear to be satisfied with your records, you can breathe easy

How much time it will take atleast I. CAnt predict and no matter how much strong the evidence is, you should not take the NJL lightly 
You should get the reply drafted professionally 

The final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> nitinr2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own office in a business center and they found another office also in the same address, but they are not aware that it's a business center and lot of offices operate from that building. If they are satisfied with the documents,how long they might take? That's the big question.
> ...


 yeah I know, I am filing it through my consultant. Thanks a lot for the concern, anyhow I didn't sleep for few days when I got it, but when I know it's not fault and my documents are not bogus, I am strong now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nitinr2011 said:


> I have my own office in a business center and they found another office also in the same address, but they are not aware that it's a business center and lot of offices operate from that building. If they are satisfied with the documents,how long they might take? That's the big question.




Get a good mara agent, prepare a proper response and you should be good, if fully honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

nitinr2011 said:


> I have my own office in a business center and they found another office also in the same address, but they are not aware that it's a business center and lot of offices operate from that building. If they are satisfied with the documents,how long they might take? That's the big question.




Is it from same business centre building or from same office number where you are conducting your business?

In both cases, find a good MARA agent or IMMI lawyer to draft a proper convincing explanation, as you have all docs.

It's not recommended to take things in your hand as per my opinion

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> nitinr2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own office in a business center and they found another office also in the same address, but they are not aware that it's a business center and lot of offices operate from that building. If they are satisfied with the documents,how long they might take? That's the big question.
> ...


 It's from same business center and we have common phone lines with intercom. But anyhow they got a different contact number in google,which is not valid. I have given all the supporting documents to my agent and have asked them to file it. But to be honest, I have my office in same location from past 4 years and it's still there, it will be good if they do physical verification.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

nitinr2011 said:


> It's from same business center and we have common phone lines with intercom. But anyhow they got a different contact number in google,which is not valid. I have given all the supporting documents to my agent and have asked them to file it. But to be honest, I have my office in same location from past 4 years and it's still there, it will be good if they do physical verification.




Hope that you will surely through this, meanwhile, try to submit some declarations from your clients that makes your case stronger.

Good luck


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> nitinr2011 said:
> 
> 
> > It's from same business center and we have common phone lines with intercom. But anyhow they got a different contact number in google,which is not valid. I have given all the supporting documents to my agent and have asked them to file it. But to be honest, I have my office in same location from past 4 years and it's still there, it will be good if they do physical verification.
> ...


 Thanks a lot dear,all your words mean a lot to me.


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

samgee002 said:


> pls does anyone have monica & alexandra co's from brisbane?


monica


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Good morning Brisbane team ! It's time to wake up !


----------



## manujverma (May 17, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Good morning Brisbane team ! It's time to wake up !


Brisbane team please bring us the grants


----------



## pirjoz (Jul 5, 2017)

*Visa grant by Brisbane*

Dear All,

I would like to thank every one in this forum. I received my grant today from Brisbane office.

My timeline :

Category: 189 GSM Computer Systems and Network Professional.
Application Lodged : 22nd March 2017
CO query response: 30th April 2017
Visa Grant: 14th September 2017.

Wish you all very best.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

pirjoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to thank every one in this forum. I received my grant today from Brisbane office.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro. A friend of mine who lodged application on 8th March 2017 also received grant today from Team Brisbane...


----------



## pirjoz (Jul 5, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Congrats bro. A friend of mine who lodged application on 8th March 2017 also received grant today from Team Brisbane...


InshaaAllah you will be next bro  let us know when you get your's.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

As per ImmiTracker, for 189, Team Brisbane has cleared 78% of Jan'17, 72% of Feb'17, 35% of Mar'17, 19% of Apr'17, 20% of May'17, 13% of Jun'17, 0% of Jul'17 and 0% of Aug'17 applicants. Team Brisbane is working on Mar'17 mostly I believe. 32 Brisbane cases for Apr and 19 for May in ImmiTracker. Even if it represents 10% of actual applicants then at max Brisbane has 320+190 = 510 applicants to be cleared for those two months. Hence I am quite optimistic that they ll be able to do that in next 30 days. Keeping in mind they they have not taken any case since 1st Aug as there is no CO contact from Brisbane for any applicant who applied after 1st Aug


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

pirjoz said:


> InshaaAllah you will be next bro  let us know when you get your's.


Thanks a lot bro...


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am waiting for the decision, so wondering how long does it takes?

Timeline:
(On Shore)
Skills: Dev Prog (261312)

03 Aug : Invitation from VIC
16 Aug : Lodged the application (190).
29 Aug : Req for additional DOCs (GSM.Brisbane Team)
05 Sep : BUPA submitted medical results ( and uploaded additional docs)



I haven't heard anything since then so was curious how long does it takes? 

According to ImmiTracker, some people have applied after 1 July 2017 (offshore) and they have received the grants in 9 days, and some received within a 4 weeks to 6 weeks timeframe.

Please update/share if have any info.

Thanks and good luck


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

pirjoz said:


> InshaaAllah you will be next bro  let us know when you get your's.


My timeline is in signature. Almighty has been kind. Received grant on 20th Sep.


----------



## Juli93 (Oct 6, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> As per ImmiTracker, for 189, Team Brisbane has cleared 78% of Jan'17, 72% of Feb'17, 35% of Mar'17, 19% of Apr'17, 20% of May'17, 13% of Jun'17, 0% of Jul'17 and 0% of Aug'17 applicants. Team Brisbane is working on Mar'17 mostly I believe. 32 Brisbane cases for Apr and 19 for May in ImmiTracker. Even if it represents 10% of actual applicants then at max Brisbane has 320+190 = 510 applicants to be cleared for those two months. Hence I am quite optimistic that they ll be able to do that in next 30 days. Keeping in mind they they have not taken any case since 1st Aug as there is no CO contact from Brisbane for any applicant who applied after 1st Aug


how did you find these statistics?? this is awesome! if you are able to look up again and post the new ones that would be much appreciated.. I have lodged at the start of June :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Juli93 said:


> how did you find these statistics?? this is awesome! if you are able to look up again and post the new ones that would be much appreciated.. I have lodged at the start of June :fingerscrossed:


ok bro, I will try to do that during next week.... Thanks for appreciating the effort. Data for analysis was taken from ImmiTracker. So basically all of us owe them a lot.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations to those who received their grants !


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

October has been a very dry month till now for applicants assigned to Brisbane office. No grants reported yet from brisbane. I see a few grants from the Adelaide office in Immitracker.


----------



## mojtabaseifi (Oct 13, 2017)

I,ve heard cases from brisbane moves to adelaide co teams... today based on immitracker someone get grants through adelaide co team who get contact from brisbane co...
anyone hear about this subject???
if yes please shar


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

After a long wait I have received the Grant today for self and family.


----------



## mdyehiya (Mar 8, 2016)

cpham said:


> After a long wait I have received the Grant today for self and family.


Wish you good luck arty:arty:


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi all, I feel the cases which are bit complicated will be referred to Brisbane, because the time taken by Bris gsm is usually more. What say guys??


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

cpham said:


> After a long wait I have received the Grant today for self and family.


Hi ,

Your GSM was brisbane?


----------

